# [2009] Resort Consulting Group & Chalet High



## Ubil

This is a letter that I received today. 

"Dear Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners,

This letter is to inform you that, due to changes in the timeshare/vacation ownership industry, and current economic conditions, decisions will be made shortly which will impact your property owners association.

Since your ownership conveys certain responsibilities and financial obligations to you and/ or your family, Resort Consulting Group has been asked by your Board of Directors to schedule interviews with all owners, the purpose of which is to provide you with any information you will need to make intelligent, logical decisions regarding your timeshare.  Please bring your purchase contract, paperwork, etc.  with you.

As time is of the essence please call to confirm your appointment at (540) 209-0920 Monday-Friday  10AM - 6PM or Saturday 11AM - 3 PM.  Please be advised that due to heavy call volume your call may be routed to voicemail.  Your call will be returned in the order in which it was received.

With Regards,
Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association

RE: Ken Cates
Resort Consulting Group"


Anyone know anything about Resort Consulting Group or Ken Cates?

Any other Chalet High/Creekside Village owners out there who have any success whatsoever in getting information out of the "Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association"?

In the past, whenever I have tried to get basic info, such as yearly budget, members of the BOD, etc, they always said (on the few times that I was actually able to speak with someone, and I have never gotten a response to letters) that they were still under developer control and wouldn't respond.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Doing a a quick Google on the firm name indicates they are in Helendale, CA, very close to Silver Lakes Country Club.

You need to pray to every deity you can summon that the folks that run Silver Lakes haven't gotten their slithering tentacles into your resort.


----------



## dwsupt

*Doesn't sound good.....*

Sounds like one of two things. 1) the old "owners update" so we can switch you routine, or 2) your resort has been sold and for a lump of money we will make everything o.k again.
Bring your paperwork- but leave the checkbook at home!


----------



## jay37

Ubil said:


> This is a letter that I received today.
> 
> "Dear Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners,
> 
> This letter is to inform you that, due to changes in the timeshare/vacation ownership industry, and current economic conditions, decisions will be made shortly which will impact your property owners association.
> 
> Since your ownership conveys certain responsibilities and financial obligations to you and/ or your family, Resort Consulting Group has been asked by your Board of Directors to schedule interviews with all owners, the purpose of which is to provide you with any information you will need to make intelligent, logical decisions regarding your timeshare.  Please bring your purchase contract, paperwork, etc.  with you.
> 
> As time is of the essence please call to confirm your appointment at (540) 209-0920 Monday-Friday  10AM - 6PM or Saturday 11AM - 3 PM.  Please be advised that due to heavy call volume your call may be routed to voicemail.  Your call will be returned in the order in which it was received.
> 
> With Regards,
> Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association
> 
> RE: Ken Cates
> Resort Consulting Group"
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about Resort Consulting Group or Ken Cates?
> 
> Any other Chalet High/Creekside Village owners out there who have any success whatsoever in getting information out of the "Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association"?
> 
> In the past, whenever I have tried to get basic info, such as yearly budget, members of the BOD, etc, they always said (on the few times that I was actually able to speak with someone, and I have never gotten a response to letters) that they were still under developer control and wouldn't respond.



I received the same letter several months ago, this was the first round. I just got it again today. I made the appointment and went to the meeting the first time. Mr. Cates did all the talking, Chalet had nothing to do with the discussion other than it being held in their office above the pool.  Basically what Ken Cates said is that Chalet High is out of money and he was hired to save the company. There are two options:

1. Sign over your timeshare to Ultimate Escape (or something like that) that Resort Consulting Group has no affiliation with (yeah right). Mr Cates says that he only comes in and advises troubled timeshare resorts and he stands to gain nothing whether you buy or not. This is how his so called deal of a lifetime works: For $8000 (in my case) you get to use this Ultimate Escape (I can't remeber the actual name), and you can use it anywhere and there is no property deed so there are no maintenance fees. They will buy your timeshare at fire sale price then you give them $8000 or more and get to vacation all ovr the place... WOW!! where do I sign up?? :hysterical: 

or: 

2. They are going to have all the owners vote on more than doubling the maintenance fees. In my case I would go from $400 to $850. Mr. Cates swears that he already has the votes to make this happen (Its a threat to force you to buy this vacation escape crap or pay more for the rest of your life). Either way... you are going to pay more!

I am upset that I can't remember the name of the getaway company, if you go to this presentation post the name of the company here, I am not going to bother responding to this second letter that I got. They never gave a website for the great escape (or whatever the name of the company was) so I called Ken Cates after I left and he gave me the web address and said that it wouldn't come up on Google or Yahoo search for some reason that I can't remember now, I do remember that it sounded ridiculous to me. I did some research on the website, which was really cheap looking and offered no info at all if you're not a member... so in other words, buy first. It was just a shell page with a member login link... absolutely nothing about the company or the program. I then did a WHOIS domain lookup and found that the website was created about 1 month before I went to the meeting and was registered by a guy in California. hmm??

There are so many red flags. This letter that I received today tells me to call (540)209-0920 and there is a disclaimer 'Please be advised that due to heavy call volume your call may be routed to voicemail'. When I call the answering machine says Resort Consulting and it always goes to voicemail. Last time I was directed to set the appointment up through Chalet High. I guess they now turned everything over to Mr. Cates.

I still have Mr. Cates business card. Here is the contact info:

Resort Consulting Group
685 Flower Drive
McGaheyville, VA 22840

Ken Cates
On-site Consultant
(843)603-0083

resortconsultinggroup@gmail.com


843 is a South Carolina area code. And a gmail account??? Very fishy!!

Resort Consulting Group's website, resortconsultinggroup.net, has been under constrution since I looked at months ago. The website was created on Jan 29, 2009 and the web page says they have been in business since 1994.This type of business and still no website?? The registered owner is James Mason from Harrisonburg VA.  The vacation website that was being peddled was created around the same time, I think Dec. 08'. 

If you go to the meeting post the name of the vacation getaway company.

P.S. scam or no scam I am furious with Chalet High!! I wish I never brought this crappy timeshare!!

Sorry for the long post, hope it helps though.


----------



## cellman54

*Chalet High and Resort Consulting Group*

I attended a meeting with Resort Consulting Group on 5/8/09 about Chalet High. Here is what they presented to me.

Options


1. Keep timeshare and ride out the storm. 

60% chance of a turnaround in the next 18 months, otherwise bankruptcy. In that case, property owners are liable for the 15% delinquency (700 owners) unpaid fees. National average is 4% delinquency.

One of the pedestal homes burnt down. The home owner’s association management had the wrong type of insurance, in which the home owners association was paid for the loss but not the actual 52 homeowners. Looking at possible law suits against the home owners association. That is us, so we could be charged additional fees to reimburse their loss.

Surveys by people you have traded into Chalet High are very negative (upkeep and appearance, leaks do to roof damage, old and worn-out appliances, lack of amenities such as an entertainment director). These surveys are used by RCI and II to rate time share locations, if a time share location goes below the national average by a certain number of points, the time share location owners are no longer able to trade outside their own time share. Chalet High is in a couple of points of that happening.  It appears  that the Home Owners Association Management has been inept in their management of Chalet High.

Costs of repair and maintenance have increase over the years. The national average for maintenance fees are $750.00 and will be increasing.

Cost analysis of fees:
Yearly maintenance fee at present time, most likely will go up in the future.
2009 $550.00
2010 $650.00
2011 $750.00
2012 $750.00
2013 $750.00 total for 5 years is $3,450.00






Interval International yearly fee-$120.00 x 5 = $600.00
Trade processing fee $164.00 x 5 = $820.00
Total for 5 years:	              $3,450.00
			    $600.00
			    $820.00
			 $4,870.00


2. Sell to E Valley L.L.C.  (Internet based E-Bay seller and holding company with a local office in Harrisonburg Va.)  Licensee of Infinite Escape software used to find vacation rentals.
They offer rentals at a discount not ownership, so there is no homeowner liability there.

Multi License Plan			
  $9,990.00 Onetime fee			 
 -$7,000.00 For my time share	             
  $2,900.00 				
   +$275.00 legal processing fee		    
  $3,265.00 Total

Individual License Plan
   $9,490.00 Onetime fee				 
 -$7,000.00  For my timeshare
   $2,490.00
     +275.00 Legal processing fee
   $2,765.00 Total

There is a yearly membership and software licensing fee of $189.00.

Multi License means up to four individuals can have a copy of the software so as to let them plan their vacations and only one individual can have the software under the Individual Plan.

Each year the plan gives the following reward points:
Hotel rewards 	$2000.00
Condo rewards	$4000.00
Cruise rewards	$2000.00

Rentals less than 60 days out are considered short term and run between $299 and $399 a week.  Those that are beyond 60 days out are premium and run $700.00 to $900.00. The rewards points are used to reduce the price of the rental. I’ll give to examples of real rentals from online.


The Villas at Fairway			Retail:	$1450.00
Bushkill, Pennsylvania			Rewards:	$1151.00
Short term condo (less than 60 days out)	Price:	  $299.00




Pinecliff Village
Ruidoso, New Mexico
Select condos (premium, more than 60 days out)  Retail:	$1395.00
					Rewards:	  $714.00
					Price:	  $682.00





Userid:		 440742
Password:	guest
Email:	 (you may be able to use yours)



I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net

Hope this helps


----------



## boss

*Resort Consulting Group*

The info about this group and it's purpose was eye-opening. I called this week to find out what was going on and was told to attend a meeting.  I figured I should try to find out the info under cover and now I see why they won't tell you anything over the phone,  Does anyone have any ideas about what course of action to take as owners of Chalet High?


----------



## glennmc77

*RCG and Chalet High - Redux*

I concur with what prior posters have said about RCG.  The appointments are a medium-hard sell of this software deal for $10,000 (minus the inflated price for your timeshare), plus a $189 annual maint fee.  I'm a Software developer and decided to pass on it.  No individual user software, to me, is worth 10,000.  Now as to what to do?

I've also given lots of presentations, and know that a good presenter can make even Hell (yes THAT one) look attractive.

At our first pitch, my wife & I walked. (We may have a second coming up this weekend).  So did another couple.  We're in our 50s.

I posed the question "What if I just don't pay the increased fees or additional assessments, and let the property go to forecloseure?"  
Then came more gory-scare tactics.  About the prospects of getting a Real Estate loan when I have a RE foreclosure on my record.  We (and the other couple that walked) realized that "We already own our house, own our cars, and are relatively comfortable/stable where we are" . . . How much can "THEY" impact on our credit which is already incredibly high? It would be, after all, foreclosure on a Timeshare! THUS - We took a pass on the great deal for Infinite Escape (or whatever).

As to the "Why I Ever Bought . . . .?" comment above.  
We didn't buy as an 'investment'.  We bought as an (ultimately) modertely priced vacation/retreat.  I like using the property as a 4 or a 7 day retreat every year (we are there during Presidents Day Weekend).  My wife paints, and it gives her time to do some painting.  I don't need to be entertained, but that's me.  A little skiing, a little pool time, alot of R&R.

What to do now, and what RCG or Chalet High will be doing for/with us? 
Who knows.  I intend to ride out the storm and see what happens.


----------



## ctyatty

Sony makes some very good quality small digital recorders which fit in a shirt pocket and will record anything said in the room.

Maybe document what these folks are representing.

Of course, it appears that either the management or HOA board had to invite these people in. What "incentives" are being paid to who?

The HOA owes a duty to the homeowners. Has anyone checked to see if the HOA board or manager have errors and omissions insurance to cover them for not purchasing replacement cost type insurance?


----------



## mountaineer

How long did it take you to get a user name and ID for Infinite Escapes?  We went for our 'meeting' on June 28th and have not received anything yet.  I suspect they are waiting for the 7 day grace period (we have to 'change our minds' and stop payment) before they give us any information that we can use.


----------



## Bill4728

mountaineer said:


> How long did it take you to get a user name and ID for Infinite Escapes?  We went for our 'meeting' on June 28th and have not received anything yet.  I suspect they are waiting for the 7 day grace period (we have to 'change our minds' and stop payment) before they give us any information that we can use.


If you have a 7 day grace period to stop the sale of your TS ( or convertion to this "Infinite Escapes") I jump on it right now.

Rescind if you can. 

If the TS goes belly up. You lost your TS but no other money. If you pay $10,000 to "up grade to Infinite Escapes", you've lost your TS and an additional $10,000. 

I would never think of doing it.


----------



## Ubil

*Annual Report and Meeting Minutes*

I just got off the phone with Creekside Village/Chalet High "Corporate Office".
I called the phone number listed on their letterhead - (540) 856-2125, and the person I spoke with said that I would have to call the "Corporate Office" at (540) 856-3049, which I did immediately.

I have been promised the Owners Association Annual Report and the Board of Directors meeting minutes by next week.

We'll see.


----------



## BearsFan315

*Resort Conlting Group, Inc.*

Well guys I myself have receivedthis letter, and then actually stayed at Chalet High In July, these guys actually stopped by the unit to talk to us, and made their presence known on the resort, they were always around, and were even at the gatherings/ events.  

Today I received my second & final letter from them, as is states I will receive NO further contact from them, as this fulfills their obligation to the association.  I have the letter, and can post if needed.

My thoughts are if they buy out/ transfer your timeshare to whomever, who is going to pay the maintenance fee ??  how is it helping the resort by them buying them out ?? doesthis not transfer money from the resort to this company ??  What are they going to do with all the vacant unit/ weeks they buy out ??  seems like this would further in debt the resort, as they lose owners therfore losing money ( maintenance fees ).

I can say we were some what dissappointed this year, as we no longer have access to the outdoor pool, would have to pay a fee either daily or weekly.  been going there for nine years now, and nothing new, exciting, to attract keep the people.  units have not been upgraded, nor their furnishings !!  The area is beautiful & tranquil.

We are riding it out for now, but not sure what to do...


----------



## Bill4728

BearsFan315 said:


> My thoughts are if they buy out/ transfer your timeshare to whomever, who is going to pay the maintenance fee ??  how is it helping the resort by them buying them out ?? doesthis not transfer money from the resort to this company ??  What are they going to do with all the vacant unit/ weeks they buy out ??  seems like this would further in debt the resort, as they lose owners therfore losing money ( maintenance fees ).
> 
> I can say we were some what dissappointed this year, as we no longer have access to the outdoor pool, would have to pay a fee either daily or weekly.  been going there for nine years now, and nothing new, exciting, to attract keep the people.  units have not been upgraded, nor their furnishings !!  The area is beautiful & tranquil.
> 
> We are riding it out for now, but not sure what to do...


The best advice I can give you  is to do what your doing *"We are riding it out for now"*
Do not buy or pay anything to anyone.  If the TS goes under, you've lost your TS but will at least have no more MFs. 

Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## Ubil

How much would the outdoor pool have cost?  Did access to the lake also go away?  We didn't go this year, so didn't know that this had happened.  Any other changes?

Above I posted that I had asked for the financial report and meeting minutes.  I called again a week ago and asked when they were going to be sent to me.  They said that they would send the budget to me, and requested that I look at it before determining what else I needed.  

Surprise!  The budget actually showed up yesterday.  It is 1 page, so doesn't have a lot of detail.  I'll have to digest it for a few days.  Some things that it does not have, that are required by Virginia timesharing law to be in a yearly financial report:
1. Reserve fund balance (the budget does have an amount that supposedly is going into the reserve fund this year)
2. Director names
3. CVOA directors meeting minutes

One of the  major reasons that we should insist on legally required reporting and accouting is to make sure that the units/weeks that are getting purchased continue to pay the yearly maintenance fee, as well as to have some assurance that the increased maintenance fees are being used to maintain/improve the property. 

Did you also see that the latest letter said that the yearly maintenance fees had gone up again?  It didn't say what the new fee is.  I hope that it was merely referring to the increase for 2009.


----------



## lhboss1

*Final Letter dated August 3, 2009*

When I couldn't get anyone to answer why I was receiving the letters from Ken Cates, I made a call and left a message on the voice mail.  I then received almost daily calls which I ignored.  Now I've received the "final notice" which I will also ignore.  Is there any chance that the whole Chalet High/Creekside Village complex could be sold to a developer?  Wouldn't there be some buy-out for timeshare owners?  We bought way back in the early-mid 80's and own three weeks "free and clear."  We get a bit back against our maintenance fees each year as we indicate our units are available for rent.


----------



## santa

*creekside timeshare owner*

We got our timeshare june 2004 unit39 a&b wk 19 it was supposed to be built  within a year. It is not even been started  its been 5 years! we never received a time share magizine  we did receive a letter from resort consulting group. We went to this meeting sat aug. 8 @noon. They wanted us to pay $3265.00 to give up our ownership to eValley LLC. Chase Heatwole said creekside timeshares were being sold on ebay for $1.oo. after getting on the computer the complaints came up we had no idea other people were having the same problems we were having. Please let us know any  information or who to contact about creekside timeshare.


----------



## timeos2

*Whoa - this is wrong!*



santa said:


> We got our timeshare june 2004 unit39 a&b wk 19 it was supposed to be built  within a year. It is not even been started  its been 5 years! we never received a time share magizine  we did receive a letter from resort consulting group. We went to this meeting sat aug. 8 @noon. They wanted us to pay $3265.00 to give up our ownership to eValley LLC. Chase Heatwole said creekside timeshares were being sold on ebay for $1.oo. after getting on the computer the complaints came up we had no idea other people were having the same problems we were having. Please let us know any  information or who to contact about creekside timeshare.



If it was never built are you PAYING for it? Fees? What are they giving you to use each year? Pay to give t up? Thats crazy. More details please.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Chalet High/Creekside Village (Toll Free) 1-800-296-3049*

*
So many first time guest/posters*

*
jay37 *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Apr 29, 09
Posts: 1 


*cellman54 *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: May 10, 09
Location: Lynchburg, Va.
Posts: 1 


*boss *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: May 19, 09
Location: Washington DC
Posts: 1 


*glennmc77 *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Jun 24, 09
Location: Martinsburg, wv
Posts: 1 


*mountaineer *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Jun 28, 09
Location: Pennsylvania
Posts: 1 


*BearsFan315 *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Aug 7, 09
Location: Portsmouth, VA
Posts: 1 


*lhboss1 *
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Aug 9, 09
Posts: 1


----------



## ecwinch

If you visit the Eastern Region forum, you will see some similarities between what is being reported here and the actions of Festiva/Outfield at the Southcape and Sandcastle resorts.

It appears to be a trend developing. Someone steps in takes some action to obtain some control over the resort (or threatens to). They then begin marketing a conversion program to owners to convert their deeded ownership to membership in a points program. Using scare tactics to get owners to upgrade their deeded week to pts. They make statements that converting is the only way to avoid the huge m/f increases that will be coming down the line.

For every owner that takes the bait, they get more and more control of the resort, since they end up controlling the voting power of the converted week. When they accumulate enough weeks, they then will effectively control the resort. 

You should consider organizing a concerned owners group. If nothing else, that group just needs to act as watchdog to ensure that owner rights are not violated.


----------



## santa

timeos2 said:


> If it was never built are you PAYING for it? Fees? What are they giving you to use each year? Pay to give t up? Thats crazy. More details please.



Yes, we have paid for both timeshares in full and pay maintance fee's on both every year.  They have let us stay in the condo's that are finished until ours is built.  
We are just looking to get out it has been a night mare since we got them.  The problem is you would think when you invest in a timeshare that when you no longer want it you would atleast break even not have to pay another $3200.00 to get out. This is our first timeshare purchase and when dealing with creekside you get the run around.  Any help or Any wise words would be much appreaciated on where do we go and what do we do from here?

We heard there are court cases againt them does anyone know more information about this?

Thanks, Santa


----------



## calgarygary

santa said:


> Yes, we have paid for both timeshares in full and pay maintance fee's on both every year.  They have let us stay in the condo's that are finished until ours is built.
> We are just looking to get out it has been a night mare since we got them.  The problem is you would think when you invest in a timeshare that when you no longer want it you would atleast break even not have to pay another $3200.00 to get out. This is our first timeshare purchase and when dealing with creekside you get the run around.  Any help or Any wise words would be much appreaciated on where do we go and what do we do from here?
> 
> We heard there are court cases againt them does anyone know more information about this?
> 
> Thanks, Santa



I think you need to take a very close look at the contract you signed.  Hopefully there is a non-performance clause that will allow you out as the developer has failed to build your unit.


----------



## tlsbooks

> So many first time guest/posters



That's because this thread is the 3rd item when you do a Google search of Chalet High/Creekside Village.   Not an owner but I sincerely hope that this thread keeps many, many people from paying to upgrade to that "vacation club".


----------



## Patri

This is a resort we considered buying resale a few years ago. It had low mf. I know it has few amenities. I wanted to stay there first to see if we liked it and haven't had the chance. Sure glad we didn't buy. What a mess.


----------



## Annoyed

santa said:


> We heard there are court cases againt them does anyone know more information about this?
> 
> Thanks, Santa



Yes, go to here  http://wasdmz2.courts.state.va.us/CJISWeb/circuit.html
select shenandoah, press the radio button for civil then enter "alexander properties"


----------



## santa

Thank you every one for your replies and help.  If we figure something out I will be sure to post to keep you all updated in hope that it will help the many others in my situation. I'll have to search our contract to see if there is a way out.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Management Issues*

Glad for all the recent posts. I was wondering if there were any owners of Chalet High still left.

In researching Chalet High, I came across the minutes to Sky Bryce Association, Inc.

From the March 27, 2009 minutes: "Update on legal issue with Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association:  It was reported that our attorney is in the process of filing suit against both Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association for monies due SBA for road maintenance and patrol service.  The first return date in Shenandoah County General District Court is tentatively scheduled for June 15, 2009."

From the April 17, 2009 minutes:"Comments from Non-Board Members on Agenda Items:  Sally Montrey, General Manager of Bryce Resort, reported that the Resort will be running the public pool complex this year instead of Alexander Properties, Inc."

May explain the issue about using the outdoor pool.

"Old Business:Update on legal issue with Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association: President Jeff Bown reported our attorneys are still addressing this matter.  It was noted that Alexander Properties, Inc. has made their first scheduled monthly payment to the Shenandoah County Treasurer on their delinquent real estate taxes."

It looks like bills for Chalet High HOA were not being paid. In one set of minutes it stated that Sky Bryce Association, Inc.'s attorney was checking unit titles to see which owners' property they could place liens against. Not that it would do much good since you can not resell your units because of no market for them or for that matter even give them away.

What a mess but glad to see there are others out there who are concerned with what is happening. Shame no one seems able to find out what the truth is.


----------



## wiredawghall

*Chalet High*

Hey all. I am so glad I googled Resort Consulting Group to see what they are up to. I too received the 2nd letter and actually just got off the phone with the lady to book an appointment in Sep. My wife and I were baited into buying a unit back in 2006 after they showed us a nice prestine unit that had all new appliances and paint.

The first time we went to visit ours during our week we were so disappointed in what we saw. My wife has written several letters asking why our unit has not been upgraded as promised and we always would receive the run around. Now we get a letter stating that our maintenance fee is doubling. Why, they haven't been purchasing anything to upgrade any of the units. So what are they using all of our money for? If you calculate the maintenance fees that we all pay for our individual week it should be enough to for repairing the unit 5 times over.

Now after reading all of the threads here I am really concerned as to what we should do next. The last comment made sense that if the group gets majority control over the timeshares we are all going to be in trouble. Maybe we should all make sure that they don't and stick this out.

I was even thinking about doing what another person suggested. Stop making the monthly payments and the annual maintenance fee. How would this affect my credit. I am paying for a home already and we have two cars in the driveway. I just don't know what to do.

Are there any lawyers that have any of these units that can help the other owners out.

Please help us all.


----------



## jay37

cellman54 said:


> ...I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net...



Ken Cates lied. I specifically remember him telling the group that he, as a representative of Resort Consulting Group, could care less whether we went with Infinite Escape or not. He said that RCG was just a third party consultant and would get a fee for trying to turn the property around. I guess he didn't disclose the affiliation with Infinite Escape. 

I have a mortgage, held by Chalet High. I am no longer paying it... or my maintenance fees. I'm done with these guys. 

I can't believe I ever bought this crappy TS.


----------



## Bill4728

Since this thread has nothing to do with buying or Selling, I'm moving this to the eastern US board


----------



## dioxide45

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> So many first time guest/posters*
> 
> *
> jay37 *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Apr 29, 09
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *cellman54 *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: May 10, 09
> Location: Lynchburg, Va.
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *boss *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: May 19, 09
> Location: Washington DC
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *glennmc77 *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Jun 24, 09
> Location: Martinsburg, wv
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *mountaineer *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Jun 28, 09
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *BearsFan315 *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Aug 7, 09
> Location: Portsmouth, VA
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> *lhboss1 *
> Guest
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Aug 9, 09
> Posts: 1



I noticed this too. All first time posters that posted the same day they registered. There are even more new ones after your post. Something ain't right with this...


----------



## jay37

dioxide45 said:


> I noticed this too. All first time posters that posted the same day they registered. There are even more new ones after your post. Something ain't right with this...


I'm lost here. What are you guys thinking is wrong? 

This forum, in fact, this thread is at the top of the list when searching Google for Chalet High Creekside Village, at least that's how I found it. And the blurb in the Google description mentions Ken Cates and Resort Consulting Group. Anyone being asked to shell out 10k to this company will surely Google it first... I hope


----------



## dioxide45

jay37 said:


> I'm lost here. What are you guys thinking is wrong?
> 
> This forum, in fact, this thread is at the top of the list when searching Google for Chalet High Creekside Village, at least that's how I found it. And the blurb in the Google description mentions Ken Cates and Resort Consulting Group. Anyone being asked to shell out 10k to this company will surely Google it first... I hope



There may be nothing wrong at all. Usually we see a lot of shill postings by first time/only time posters that posted the very same day they signed up for the BBS. Just skeptical is all with the high number of first time and one time posters. Usually those involved in a public forum like this return to read what was read and respond. Many of the first time/only time posters haven't been back since their initial post.


----------



## jay37

dioxide45 said:


> There may be nothing wrong at all. Usually we see a lot of shill postings by first time/only time posters that posted the very same day they signed up for the BBS. Just skeptical is all with the high number of first time and one time posters. Usually those involved in a public forum like this return to read what was read and respond. Many of the first time/only time posters haven't been back since their initial post.


Nah... I suspect nothing nefarious going on here, for sure not from me. There is just, I don't know... maybe 700 to 1000 owners(?) and we all got the spiel from this Ken Cates guy about Chalet High going under and pressuring us to invest more money. All these owners must be freaked out. When Googling, this is the only thread talking about this issue. I was ecstatic to find others talking about it so I posted right away. I'll bet the same is true for others. If this thread didn't specially address my concerns then yes maybe I would have waited awhile before posting... However, had it not been for this issue I would never have found this site.

Thanks, I appreciate this forum.


----------



## pedro47

I telephone a friend in state government in Virginia and they stated Chalet owners should file a written complaint with the Commowealth of Virginia, Office of the Attorney General, 900 East Main Street, Richmond, VA 23219 and the Office of Consumer Affairs, 102 Governor Street, Richmond, VA 23219. Consumer Protection Hotline Toll Free in Virginia 1.800.552.9963 or area 1.804.225.2666.

Maybe the state of Virginia will step up like the state Florida in protecting consumer rights in the timeshare industry.


----------



## Concerned Also

*First time posters*

I guess I am like a lot of folks. I was trying to find out what is and has been going on with this TS. It seems like it has lots of problems but no one is sure what all the issues are, who is responsible for them and what should be done about them. 

I guess they have us at a disadvantage as none of us have any idea how many TS owners there are for Chalet High, who they are or how we could contact all of them IF someone knew what action we should be taking as TS owners. 

I think I am like a lot of the folks in that I keep checking back to see if there are any new issues someone has brought up or if someone has suggested what we all should be doing to find out what is really going on, what our legal rights are and what we should be doing or what they are doing.

At least this blog gives us a chance to see what other Chalet High owners are saying they are being told, etc. even if no one is responding to new postings.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Rick Speaks Out: Chalet High Management and Alexander Properties ...*

Is this the same Jay Fulk - that is with Alexander Properties? 

SHENANDOAH VALLEY ANGUS ASSN. (2005) 

Treasurer: 
Jay Fulk, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815 (540-896-9118)

Fulk, Jay M., 
Cedar Run Angus, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815. 
Tel. (H) 540-896-8732. (O) 540-856-3049. Fax 540-856-8546. 

I-81, take Broadway Exit 257, then Rt. 259 W past Hilliard Middle School, 
south 2 mi. on Sunset Dr., west 1 mi. on Cedar Run Trail, farm on right.


----------



## jay37

Marty Giggard said:


> Is this the same Jay Fulk - that is with Alexander Properties?
> 
> SHENANDOAH VALLEY ANGUS ASSN. (2005)
> 
> Treasurer:
> Jay Fulk, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815 (540-896-9118)
> 
> Fulk, Jay M.,
> Cedar Run Angus, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815.
> Tel. (H) 540-896-8732. (O) 540-856-3049. Fax 540-856-8546.
> 
> I-81, take Broadway Exit 257, then Rt. 259 W past Hilliard Middle School,
> south 2 mi. on Sunset Dr., west 1 mi. on Cedar Run Trail, farm on right.


I Googled this guy and I read the Rick Speaks out blog  Wow what an experience! Is this your blog Marty?

I've never heard of this guy. I dealt with a Joan, Sherrine, Joyce, and Kelly at Chalet High.

How far is Broadway from Bayse?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Santa*



santa said:


> We got our timeshare june 2004 unit39 a&b wk 19 it was supposed to be built  within a year. It is not even been started  its been 5 years! we never received a time share magizine  we did receive a letter from resort consulting group. We went to this meeting sat aug. 8 @noon. They wanted us to pay $3265.00 to give up our ownership to eValley LLC. Chase Heatwole said creekside timeshares were being sold on ebay for $1.oo. after getting on the computer the complaints came up we had no idea other people were having the same problems we were having. Please let us know any  information or who to contact about creekside timeshare.



How much did you pay for your Week 19 (Spring/Mid May) back in 2004?
Did you purchase every year usage or bi-annual usage?  Isn`t Unit 39 A/B 
a Four (4) Bedroom Lock Out Upper & Lower with really low Maint. Fees?
Did the dev show you a plat map with where your unit was to be built?



santa said:


> Yes, we have paid for both timeshares in full and pay maintance fee's on both every year.  They have let us stay in the condo's that are finished until ours is built.
> 
> We are just looking to get out it has been a night mare since we got them.  The problem is you would think when you invest in a timeshare that when you no longer want it you would atleast break even not have to pay another $3200.00 to get out. This is our first timeshare purchase and when dealing with creekside you get the run around.  Any help or Any wise words would be much appreaciated on where do we go and what do we do from here?
> 
> We heard there are court cases againt them does anyone know more information about this?
> 
> Thanks, Santa



How many times have you stayed at Creekside Village?
Which units have you stayed in - The newer ones up 
the Mountain on the older ones down on the flat road?

Did they ever offer you a developer week to deposit in
to II Interval International so that you could exchange
into another timeshare resort?   Have you join II?


----------



## Miss Marty

*RE: Is this your blog Marty?*

No,  something I found/read
while researching this topic!


----------



## jay37

We bought ours in 2007. We squaked about the down payment and the maintenance fee. They told us that we could purchase a lock out unit that was yet to be built. These lockouts were cheaper and the maintenance fees were half that of the 3br. I think it was the building that faced the golf course.

I asked how they could sell a unit did not yet exist. they said that they would use deed of a different, existing unit and when the new unit is built they would transfer. I don't think it's legal to sell real property without deed(?)


----------



## Miss Marty

*jay37*



jay37 said:


> P.S. scam or no scam I am furious with Chalet High!!
> I wish I never brought this crappy timeshare!!




Posted at the same time
What did you paid for your week


----------



## jay37

Marty Giggard said:


> Posted at the same time
> What did you paid for your week



We paid $7000


----------



## jay37

Marty Giggard said:


> Posted at the same time
> What did you paid for your week



I'm confused. Posted at the same time? 

Do you think we are lying?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Posted at the same time*

No, I asked the same question 
that you replied to in post 40
then I edited it out -  sorry..


----------



## jay37

Marty Giggard said:


> No, I asked the same question
> that you replied to in post 40
> then I edited it out -  sorry..



Aha... I understand. Have you been to Chalet High?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Chalet High*



jay37 said:


> Aha... I understand. Have you been to Chalet High?



Yes, I have been to Basye Va and checked out 
the townhouses at Chalet High a few years ago

They were clean but dark & dated at that time!


----------



## jay37

Marty Giggard said:


> Yes, I have been to Basye Va and checked out
> the townhouses at Chalet High a few years ago
> 
> They were clean but dark & dated at that time!



We used it once last year. Wow!! Literal holes in the wall and 80's furnishings, and VCR?? We used Unit 44, that was on the same road as the pool/club house. Chalet High is the unit they tried to sell us when we squabled about money.


----------



## jay37

It did not look like the unit they showed us on the tour


----------



## jay37

I was told that we could pay a couple bucks/night (I think $35) if we ever wanted to stay there, and not use our week in doing so. Well we tried twice and was told no dice. They said that the could only do this with unsold units and unused weeks but they are scarce, and have been scarce for awhile (this part was left out on the tour, made itr sound like you could call anytime), because most existing units are temporarily deed to folks waiting on units to be built.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Here are my notes from our visit back in 2003*

*
Chalet High - Unit 64 - Next to the Office on Fairway Drive *
Large Three Bedroom - 2 Story Townhouse with rear patio/deck.

OVERALL RATE:  Average - 8.0 
The unit and furnishings were nice and clean

Amenities and activities at resort:

Indoor and Outdoor Pool - Fitness Center - Golf and Miniature Golf 
Bike Riding - Horseback Riding and Fishing - Relaxing Resort

Amenities and activities nearby
45 acre Lake Laura, Shenandoah Valley, Skyline Drive

Chalet High is located at Bryce Resort - A four seasons resort 
It is Convenient to Interstate I-81 and just off Route 263.

Near New Market Battlefield - George Washington and Jefferson National Forest - Shenandoah National Park - Skyline Drive - Shenandoah Caverns


----------



## jay37

I would have been OK with the stay, although outdated, had I not been an owner.


----------



## Annoyed

dioxide45 said:


> There may be nothing wrong at all. Usually we see a lot of shill postings by first time/only time posters that posted the very same day they signed up for the BBS. Just skeptical is all with the high number of first time and one time posters. Usually those involved in a public forum like this return to read what was read and respond. Many of the first time/only time posters haven't been back since their initial post.



Well that is because there is only so much that can be said about the situation.  The difference that I see between the typical shill postings aka trolls and what is being posted here by us low post count people is we are being factual and not making empty accusations.

I'd say we have acheived our goal, or at least my goal, of being able to warn others about Alexander Properties by bringing this thread and Ricks Blog to the top of the google and bing search.  Unless the situation changes or there is additional news there really isn't much need to respond to our original posts.


----------



## smakko

> All these owners must be freaked out. When Googling, this is the only thread talking about this issue. I was ecstatic to find others talking about it so I posted right away. I'll bet the same is true for others. If this thread didn't specially address my concerns then yes maybe I would have waited awhile before posting... However, had it not been for this issue I would never have found this site.



Right on.  My wife and I went down to Basye just this past weekend and while a Resort Consulting Group (RCG) rep was sitting across the table from us, we googled RCG on our cells phones and saw this posting.  We then proceeded to stand up and leave the establishment without even looking over our shoulders.  

After having dodged that bullet, we then discussed our options.  We gone to Creekside/Chalet High for the last 10 years and its worn out its welcome in my opinion.  Does anyone else plan on sticking it out with Creekside/Chalet High?  Or for that matter, does anyone know of any other “exit options” other than what the RCG pitched?  

Can we sell it, give it back, default on maintenance fees?

Its supposed to be a vacation spot, or at the least an escape option, but it just makes me feel slimy and physically ill everytime I deal with the folks down there.


----------



## JanFay

*Duped by Chalet High*

I purchased my timeshare in October 2007.  I was told that they would new units built byApril 2008 at which time I would get a new unit in Creekside.  To this date these units have not been built.  I have a letter from management stating this and also that I would not  have to pay any maintenance fees if I do not use the substitute timeshare until my unit is built.

They are now trying to get me to sign a new agreement to accept an older unit in Creekside.  I have been paying on a timeshare since October 2008 and have not been able to use it.

Any help for me out here?


----------



## JanFay

*read my post from today 10-13-09 JanFay*

Please read my post from today 10-13-09 from JanFay 





Concerned Also said:


> Glad for all the recent posts. I was wondering if there were any owners of Chalet High still left.
> 
> In researching Chalet High, I came across the minutes to Sky Bryce Association, Inc.
> 
> From the March 27, 2009 minutes: "Update on legal issue with Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association:  It was reported that our attorney is in the process of filing suit against both Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association for monies due SBA for road maintenance and patrol service.  The first return date in Shenandoah County General District Court is tentatively scheduled for June 15, 2009."
> 
> From the April 17, 2009 minutes:"Comments from Non-Board Members on Agenda Items:  Sally Montrey, General Manager of Bryce Resort, reported that the Resort will be running the public pool complex this year instead of Alexander Properties, Inc."
> 
> May explain the issue about using the outdoor pool.
> 
> "Old Business:Update on legal issue with Alexander Properties, Inc. and Chalet High Owners’ Association: President Jeff Bown reported our attorneys are still addressing this matter.  It was noted that Alexander Properties, Inc. has made their first scheduled monthly payment to the Shenandoah County Treasurer on their delinquent real estate taxes."
> 
> It looks like bills for Chalet High HOA were not being paid. In one set of minutes it stated that Sky Bryce Association, Inc.'s attorney was checking unit titles to see which owners' property they could place liens against. Not that it would do much good since you can not resell your units because of no market for them or for that matter even give them away.
> 
> What a mess but glad to see there are others out there who are concerned with what is happening. Shame no one seems able to find out what the truth is.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Continuing Mess*

Based on the information below, it appears that there are a lot of judgments being issued against Alexander Properties, Inc. (API)/Chalet High Owners’ Association (CHOA) properties as a lot of folks are finally taking their issues to court. 

Recently spoke with an attorney who got a judgment for his client but he advised that he was doubtful his client would ever see any money since no one is interested in developing or buying property now or in the near future so if Alexander Properties, Inc. is able to sell any of the property that it has been ordered to liquidate, there will little money to go to those who have obtained judgments. I would imagine that monies would go to secured creditors first and then to others if any was to be left based on the below minutes.

I still have no idea where this puts owners in all this mess and what the liability is for the CHOA. It sure is not clear as to which issues are just against Alexander Properties, Inc., the CHOA or both. Clearly who you have been dealing with or signed contracts with would most likely determine which   entity each of us would be concerned with. 


_Minutes of Regular Monthly Meeting of Board of Directors
Sky Bryce Association, Inc.

June 19, 2009
Legal: "Chair Larry Williams was absent. It was reported by President Bown that the judgments against Alexander Properties, Inc. for road maintenance fees and Chalet High Owners’ Association for past patrol services will be finalized in 10-14 days."
_
_Minutes of Regular Monthly Meeting of Board of Directors
Sky Bryce Association, Inc.
August 28, 2009

Legal: "The President had hoped for action by our attorney to obtain a court order to foreclose on Alexander Properties, Inc. (API)/Chalet High Owners’ Association (CHOA) properties.  Currently in Shenandoah County Circuit Court, there is a creditors’ suit against API involving more than 40 creditors.  This lawsuit is seeking to sell off API owned properties and apply the proceeds towards all secured debts.  SBA is a named party to this matter.  Our attorney has filed an answer listing all amounts due and owing to SBA, including the latest judgments.  According to our attorney, until this lawsuit is resolved, it is not in SBA’s interest to pursue enforcing the judgment and assessment liens through foreclosures while a suit involving the same properties is pending.  SBA is a secured party in the lawsuit, and any proceeds that come out of the creditors’ suit will be dispersed among the secured creditors, in the order that their debts were secured.  The President will keep the Board updated on this matter."_


----------



## Miss Marty

*skybryce.org*

The annual meeting of members of Sky Bryce Association, Inc. will be held 
on Saturday, November 14, 2009 at 3 pm in the Bryce Resort Ski Lodge.


----------



## Ubil

*New Letter*

I received this letter last week:

"You have over the past several months received correspondence from Resort Consulting Group, Inc. advising you of meetings being conducted at your resort.  The purpose of these meetings is to share important information which is already impacting your ownership at Chalet High/Creekside Village.

Many owners have asked if there was any way they could get the information without having to drive to the resort.  Because of the many requests received, Resort Consulting Group, Inc. has asked eValley, LLC. to help make this data available online.

Since you have a significant investment at risk - and because additional maintenance fee increases and assessments are likely - you will need to call 540-246-8025 for additional instructions.  Please have the code at the top of this letter ready.

Regards,
James Mason
President, eValley, LLC."

Has anyone made the call?


----------



## 4sandie

we are supposed to attend a meeting there tomorrow, should we just skip it????


----------



## Annoyed

4sandie said:


> we are supposed to attend a meeting there tomorrow, should we just skip it????



I hope you went and shared what you found out here with the other owners.


----------



## Annoyed

Ubil said:


> I received this letter last week:
> 
> "You have over the past several months received correspondence from Resort Consulting Group, Inc. advising you of meetings being conducted at your resort.  The purpose of these meetings is to share important information which is already impacting your ownership at Chalet High/Creekside Village.
> 
> Many owners have asked if there was any way they could get the information without having to drive to the resort.  Because of the many requests received, Resort Consulting Group, Inc. has asked eValley, LLC. to help make this data available online.
> 
> Since you have a significant investment at risk - and because additional maintenance fee increases and assessments are likely - you will need to call 540-246-8025 for additional instructions.  Please have the code at the top of this letter ready.
> 
> Regards,
> James Mason
> President, eValley, LLC."
> 
> Has anyone made the call?



I haven't received that letter since I was among the first couple months of "meetings".  Go ahead and make the call and post the information here.  I just love how they are trying to make it appear that RCG, EValley and Infinite Escape are separate companies when they are all run by James Mason.


----------



## 4sandie

a family emergency kept us from going after all, but from all I've read here maybe that was a good thing.....


----------



## Concerned Also

*RCG Inc. Letter dated 10/12/09*

Latest letter to be received from RCG,Inc.

_"Dear Chalet High/ Creekside Village Owners,

Within the past little while you were contacted by mail to schedule an appointment to meetings which were being held for your benefit at Bryce Resort. If you attended that meeting then please disregard this letter. If not you may be interested in knowing that one of the issues being discussed were impending maintenance fee increase. Since then maintenance fees have increased across the board for all owners.

Other topics included in those meetings were why the property has been in decline for several years, what can de done about that, and options available to you if you were unhappy or dissatisfied with your timeshare.

If you are happy with your timeshare then you will be interested in knowing that most of the issues concerning Chalet High and Creekside Village may possibly be resolved within a few years.

If you are dissatisfied with your timeshare you probaly know by now that it's much easier to get into a timeshare than it is to get out of one.

We have negotiated an agreement with eValley LLC to provide a guaranteed exit out of your ownership. To date approximately *1000*(my edit) of your fellow timeshare owners have reviewed that option. Approximately 40% have chosen the eValley option as a safety net in view of current economic conditions.

Some important things to consider before calling to schedule an appointment.
1. *We do not hire telemarketers.* Our operators are to book  appointments only.
2. *This is not mandatory.* It's your timeshare, your investment. If you are content to allow events to transpire without your participation, then that is your right and privilege.
3. *Our exit strategy is legitimate and real* for folks who are dissatisfied or unhappy. Also *it is limited* to how many weeks eValley is willing to acquire.
4. *We will not be contacting you again* as this letter fulfills all of our obligations to your association.

If you chose to join us for a meeting, please bring any paperwork relevant to your timeshare in order to ensue that our staff can best assess your individual situation."
_
Apointment instrucions, times, number , etc

_"With Regards
Ken Cates
Resort Consulting Group, Inc"_


----------



## Concerned Also

*Questions*

1. If Chalet High/Creekside Village Homeowners Association has been and is in such troubles then why as owners have we not been contacted by the Board of Directors letting us know what these issues have been or are and what suggestions they had for dealing with them?

2. I am sure there is limited liability for the BOD members under law but if they failed to take normal, reasonable and   prudent actions to address these issues or failed to inform the owners of such issues then what liabilities do they have and what if any action can be taken against them?

3. Why did the BOD not notify the owners that they were hiring firms to address these issues on behalf the owners and what they were attempting to accomplish?

4. Why has the BOD not provided (by mail or e-mail or posting on the internet) owners with annual financials of income and expenses for the CHOA nor annual or other BOD meetings? Sure would be nice to see an appropriate accounting of how much money has been received and for what and to whom it has been paid for.

5. Why would any company want to offer you a way out by taking your time share if expenses will continue to rise and there all these legal and other issues with the timeshare as well as the economic issues? If they buy your timeshare then they would be responsible paying the annual maintenance fee for each week they purchased just as any owner. Why would you want to take on that financial liability for something with rising annual fees, which you can not sell in such poor economic times?  

If it was me, I might want you to pay me to take your timeshare and once I obtain 51% ownership of all timeshares then I have voting authority at meetings. If I then wanted to upgrade the complex then as majority voter I could get the BOD to impose a huge special renovation fee for the existing 49% of the other owners. Might be a great way to upgrade/renovate an old facility without having to pony up all the money myself. Might have myself a nice new looking modern timeshare to start reselling again.

6. If annual maintenance fees went up because the real estate bubble increased real estate taxes and insurance then why have they not gone down as they have everywhere else since the fall in the value of real estate has occurred?

There are lots of questions so if anyone knows any of the answers to the above please share them with the rest of us folks. Also if anyone attended the meeting in regards to the previous post, please share what was presented to you with the rest of us.


----------



## Carolinian

As a former member of a BOD of an HOA, I can tell you that yes there is liability for negligence by BOD members and that most HOA's carry Directors Liability insurance policies for this reason.  




Concerned Also said:


> 1. If Chalet High/Creekside Village Homeowners Association has been and is in such troubles then why as owners have we not been contacted by the Board of Directors letting us know what these issues have been or are and what suggestions they had for dealing with them?
> 
> 2. I am sure there is limited liability for the BOD members under law but if they failed to take normal, reasonable and   prudent actions to address these issues or failed to inform the owners of such issues then what liabilities do they have and what if any action can be taken against them?
> 
> 3. Why did the BOD not notify the owners that they were hiring firms to address these issues on behalf the owners and what they were attempting to accomplish?
> 
> 4. Why has the BOD not provided (by mail or e-mail or posting on the internet) owners with annual financials of income and expenses for the CHOA nor annual or other BOD meetings? Sure would be nice to see an appropriate accounting of how much money has been received and for what and to whom it has been paid for.
> 
> 5. Why would any company want to offer you a way out by taking your time share if expenses will continue to rise and there all these legal and other issues with the timeshare as well as the economic issues? If they buy your timeshare then they would be responsible paying the annual maintenance fee for each week they purchased just as any owner. Why would you want to take on that financial liability for something with rising annual fees, which you can not sell in such poor economic times?
> 
> If it was me, I might want you to pay me to take your timeshare and once I obtain 51% ownership of all timeshares then I have voting authority at meetings. If I then wanted to upgrade the complex then as majority voter I could get the BOD to impose a huge special renovation fee for the existing 49% of the other owners. Might be a great way to upgrade/renovate an old facility without having to pony up all the money myself. Might have myself a nice new looking modern timeshare to start reselling again.
> 
> 6. If annual maintenance fees went up because the real estate bubble increased real estate taxes and insurance then why have they not gone down as they have everywhere else since the fall in the value of real estate has occurred?
> 
> There are lots of questions so if anyone knows any of the answers to the above please share them with the rest of us folks. Also if anyone attended the meeting in regards to the previous post, please share what was presented to you with the rest of us.


----------



## BearsFan315

*Chalet High North... Where do we go from here <?>*

I have received the same notice/ letter as in Post #58 above.  I bought my Chalet High Timeshare back in 2000, have really enjoyed going there to get away, but I must admit, that the conditions & surroundings have not changed, evolved, nor developed.  Many Activities are gone, less people there each time we go, and same ole things as last time.  Looks like nothing has been upgraded, well our unit does have a dvd/ vcr player now ( woo hoo ).  I have attended one of the HOA meeting they used to hold every december, and they always went over the budget, incoming, outgoing, and then a unit by unit breakdown of what money wasspent where in each unit, and other expenses.  Sad part was there were only about 30-40 Owners there, so when they cast votes ( for raising fees, and making motions ) does not matter how we the owners present voted, since the BOD got the Proxy Vote from those NOT present they won out every time.  

I am really in a mixed state as to what is going on, and what to do.  I own my timeshare, as I bought it second hand for little or nothing, and have since paid it off.  I do not like the hike in fees, I would be content with a hike in fees if i actually PHYISICALLY SAW changes and upgrades around the resort taking place.  They expanded the resort and added creekside village, and neglected the rest, chalet high !!  I believe in my deed that it will expire in 2040 ??  that is another 30 years from now.  THey should have invested in the current properties and amenities, to keep them in good standing and such.  I noticed that they used to be on the II & RCI list of top resorts winning rewards, but that was ages ago.  Looks like they are out to make money and grwo grow grow, and not take care of those of us there, in trying to keep us there.  Word of mouth is a powerful thing !!  You build it they will come, but will they come back over and over again >?< that is the question !!


----------



## Ubil

*HOA Meetings?*

They used to have HOA meetings in December?

I have owned at Creekside Village since 1998.  I have never received any notification of HOA meetings, and I have repeatedly asked, by phone and mail, when they were.  I have asked for minutes of the meetings and they have never been provided.  I have asked to speak with Wayne D. Alexander, President of the Creekside Village Owners' Association, and he was never available and never returned my calls or letters.

Which reminds me of another question that I need to ask, but won't hold my breath waiting for an answer:  Are the Chalet High Owners' Association and the Creekside Village Owners' Association separate organizations?  I suspect that legally they are, but that the finances are hopelessy intermingled.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Annual Reports and CHOA*

It is my understanding that the two homeowners associations merged together sometime ago. Will have to look to see about that one.

Other interesting fact. According to Va. law, the BOD is required to send out an annual report to all homeowners. Has anyone ever seen or got their annual report? Might have made it a little easier to have seen what has been and is going on if one was received each year as required.

The state code section is below:

*55-370.1. Time-share estate owners' association annual report.*

A. Commencing with the time-share estate program and within 120 days after the close of each fiscal year thereafter, an annual report shall be prepared and distributed to all time-share estate owners. The annual report required hereby shall be prepared and distributed for each time-share estate project registered with the Board. During the developer control period, the annual report shall be prepared and distributed to all time-share purchasers by the developer or its designated managing entity and thereafter by the association.

B. The annual report shall contain the following:

1. A list of the names and mailing addresses of the members of the association's board of directors and the name of the person who prepared the report;

2. A balance sheet as of the end of the fiscal year;

3. An income statement as of the end of the fiscal year;

4. A statement of the net changes in the financial position of the association for the fiscal year just ended;

5. A statement of the time-share estates occupancy expenses, the regular assessment, any special assessments or other charges due for the current year from each time-share estate owner; and

6. A copy of the current budget reflecting the anticipated time-share estate occupancy expenses along with:

a. A statement as to who prepared the budget;

b. A statement of the budgetary assumptions concerning occupancy factors;

c. A description of any provision made in the budget for reserves for repairs and replacement;

d. A statement of any other reserves;

e. The projected financial liability for each time-share estate owner, including a statement of (i) the nature of all charges, assessments, maintenance fees, and other expenses which may be assessed, (ii) the current amounts assessed, and (iii) the method and formula for changing any such assessments; and

f. A statement of any services not reflected in the budget that the developer provides, or expenses that it pays, what it expects may become a time-share expense at any subsequent time, and the projected time-share expense assessment attributable to each of those services or expenses for the association and for each time-share.

C. In lieu of the annual report required by subsection A, during the first twelve months of the time-share program, the developer or the association shall prepare a budget which shall contain the information contained in subdivision 6 of subsection B.


----------



## Ubil

*Annual Report*

I have quoted that section to them when I have requested the annual report in the past.  Especially when they tried to claim that they weren't required to because the HOA was developer-controlled.   Their response was to promise to have Wayne Alexander call me, but he never called.  I don't see it in the section that you copied here, but I think that they are also required to submit the Annual Report to the Va. Timeshare Board (or maybe the real estate commision - not sure, but it was some Va. government org).

They did send me the Creekside Village Owners' Association, Inc., 2009 Budgetary Projections in August.  

I scanned the budget in and tried to attach it, but it apparently is too big.  The budget is 1 page with an additional 2 pages of justification, mostly "(such and such) expense is estimated based on Management's prior experience."

Any suggestion on how to post the budget (other than typing it all in)?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Creekside Village  Basye Virginia*

Just finished looking at our photos from Creekside Village 
from a few years ago and was wondering if the developer

1 - Black topped the gravel road at the top of the resort
2 - Refurbished orginial units 1-10 (on the lower level rd)

Our interior photos are of the first units at CV
and from our pictures units look nice and clean, 
but a little old fashion with standard furnishings.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Annual report*

It is interesting that they would tell you it was still under developer control and they did not need to send you the annual report when the state code says that if it is, it is the responsibility of the developer to send out the annual report which is stated in the first paragraph of the state code.

I wonder if there is not a bit of confusion as to what units represent Creekside Village and which represent Chalet High.

Our units were purchased in the early 1980s and were the newest units built. They ran from the office/pool building to the end of the road along the golf course. Our first unit looked the same as the ones they built later except the first unit has a big Roman tub in the downstairs bathroom and the second unit built a couple of years later has a more  modern tub and steam shower. They also put a toilet in the utility room on the second floor of the ones built later. 

Many years later, maybe in the mid or late 1990s they built the units on the hill at the entrance to the resort. Never been in those units.

I think you would need to check your original paperwork that describes which units constitute which group and to see if they were ever merged into one HOA. 

Makes it very difficult to really know what the issues are for the owners. Really proves that to divide and conquer does work as none of us know the other owners and to which HOA we belong to and which property belongs to which HOA. Also makes it impossible to determine if they expanded an original HOA with the development of new units and/or units to be developed.

I guess this is why timeshares have had so many issues since there are so many owners spread over everywhere and you have to depend on the BOD for the HOA to look after your interests. Also interesting that the law does not allow the BOD of the HOA to provide a list of names and addresses of all the owners to other owners and you can only request that they send out something to other owners if they agree to do so and it is at your expense.

This really seems a good example of a situation that the Virginia Attorney General's Office should have the authority  to investigate and take action in to protect consumers. There is really no excuse for Virginia to provide so little protection to its consumers when there is a lot of money involved in these timeshares for the individuals who purchased them and clearly a lot of opportunity for potential mismanagement, etc and virtually no way for a consumer to address their issues as a group and without a huge cost as a consumer or as a group.


----------



## speedy

*Virginia Attorney General*



pedro47 said:


> I telephone a friend in state government in Virginia and they stated Chalet owners should file a written complaint with the Commowealth of Virginia, Office of the Attorney General, 900 East Main Street, Richmond, VA 23219 and the Office of Consumer Affairs, 102 Governor Street, Richmond, VA 23219. Consumer Protection Hotline Toll Free in Virginia 1.800.552.9963 or area 1.804.225.2666.
> 
> Maybe the state of Virginia will step up like the state Florida in protecting consumer rights in the timeshare industry.



We have been in contact with the Attorney General's Office's Common Interest Community Ombudsman, Department of Professional & Occupational Regulation (804-367-0373) several times over the past few months.  They have had numerous complaints about Creekside Village and Chalet High and are investigating the situation.  However, while they may be able to take regulatory actions against the management, they would probably not be able to assist the timeshare owners directly in getting our money back, and they suggest hiring an attorney.  We are thinking about doing this, and were wondering if anyone would be interested in a few of us getting together to hire an attorney and file a class-action suit (or something of that nature)?  Also, has anyone else hired an attorney or have one they would recommend?


----------



## speedy

*Same Exatct Scam*



JanFay said:


> I purchased my timeshare in October 2007.  I was told that they would new units built byApril 2008 at which time I would get a new unit in Creekside.  To this date these units have not been built.  I have a letter from management stating this and also that I would not  have to pay any maintenance fees if I do not use the substitute timeshare until my unit is built.
> 
> They are now trying to get me to sign a new agreement to accept an older unit in Creekside.  I have been paying on a timeshare since October 2008 and have not been able to use it.
> 
> Any help for me out here?



We had an absolutely IDENTICAL situation when we bought ours, both in terms of the "pre-construction purchase" and now trying to get us to accept an older unit in Creekside.  After several calls to the State Attorney General's Office, we are now looking into hiring an attorney.  Does anyone else have any interest in joining in to hire an attorney to represent a group of us who were scammed?


----------



## Way Out User

*Had same experience*

I just attended a meeting at Chalet High on Nov. 23, 2009 with Dan Logan, one of the eValley Consultants.  Got the identical pitch to what is described below.  No one seems to have found a way out here.  What happens if Alexander Properties goes bankrupt?  Do TS owners have a liability for unpaid bills?  Also, is doing a Quit Claim Deed a viable solution in lieu of paying them $3265 to get out?
TIA




cellman54 said:


> I attended a meeting with Resort Consulting Group on 5/8/09 about Chalet High. Here is what they presented to me.
> 
> Options
> 
> 
> 1. Keep timeshare and ride out the storm.
> 
> 60% chance of a turnaround in the next 18 months, otherwise bankruptcy. In that case, property owners are liable for the 15% delinquency (700 owners) unpaid fees. National average is 4% delinquency.
> 
> One of the pedestal homes burnt down. The home owner’s association management had the wrong type of insurance, in which the home owners association was paid for the loss but not the actual 52 homeowners. Looking at possible law suits against the home owners association. That is us, so we could be charged additional fees to reimburse their loss.
> 
> Surveys by people you have traded into Chalet High are very negative (upkeep and appearance, leaks do to roof damage, old and worn-out appliances, lack of amenities such as an entertainment director). These surveys are used by RCI and II to rate time share locations, if a time share location goes below the national average by a certain number of points, the time share location owners are no longer able to trade outside their own time share. Chalet High is in a couple of points of that happening.  It appears  that the Home Owners Association Management has been inept in their management of Chalet High.
> 
> Costs of repair and maintenance have increase over the years. The national average for maintenance fees are $750.00 and will be increasing.
> 
> Cost analysis of fees:
> Yearly maintenance fee at present time, most likely will go up in the future.
> 2009 $550.00
> 2010 $650.00
> 2011 $750.00
> 2012 $750.00
> 2013 $750.00 total for 5 years is $3,450.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interval International yearly fee-$120.00 x 5 = $600.00
> Trade processing fee $164.00 x 5 = $820.00
> Total for 5 years:	              $3,450.00
> $600.00
> $820.00
> $4,870.00
> 
> 
> 2. Sell to E Valley L.L.C.  (Internet based E-Bay seller and holding company with a local office in Harrisonburg Va.)  Licensee of Infinite Escape software used to find vacation rentals.
> They offer rentals at a discount not ownership, so there is no homeowner liability there.
> 
> Multi License Plan
> $9,990.00 Onetime fee
> -$7,000.00 For my time share
> $2,900.00
> +$275.00 legal processing fee
> $3,265.00 Total
> 
> Individual License Plan
> $9,490.00 Onetime fee
> -$7,000.00  For my timeshare
> $2,490.00
> +275.00 Legal processing fee
> $2,765.00 Total
> 
> There is a yearly membership and software licensing fee of $189.00.
> 
> Multi License means up to four individuals can have a copy of the software so as to let them plan their vacations and only one individual can have the software under the Individual Plan.
> 
> Each year the plan gives the following reward points:
> Hotel rewards 	$2000.00
> Condo rewards	$4000.00
> Cruise rewards	$2000.00
> 
> Rentals less than 60 days out are considered short term and run between $299 and $399 a week.  Those that are beyond 60 days out are premium and run $700.00 to $900.00. The rewards points are used to reduce the price of the rental. I’ll give to examples of real rentals from online.
> 
> 
> The Villas at Fairway			Retail:	$1450.00
> Bushkill, Pennsylvania			Rewards:	$1151.00
> Short term condo (less than 60 days out)	Price:	  $299.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinecliff Village
> Ruidoso, New Mexico
> Select condos (premium, more than 60 days out)  Retail:	$1395.00
> Rewards:	  $714.00
> Price:	  $682.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Userid:		 440742
> Password:	guest
> Email:	 (you may be able to use yours)
> 
> 
> 
> I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## jay37

*Deception?*



cellman54 said:


> I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net
> 
> Hope this helps



Hmmm... Funny thing is when I went to my meeting Mr. Ken Cates, of Resort Consulting Group, said that he didn't care what we, the owners, choose to do because he is unaffected either way. He's said that he was just bought in to right the ship as an independent third party consultant. I guess that was a lie because he apparently represents both consultant and potential purchaser.


----------



## Hawkey

*File a Complaint with Virginia/Chalet High*

The timeshare industry in Virginia is regulated by a division of the AG's office, an Ombudsman. You can file a complaint and should. Here is the complaint form:
http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/complaintform.pdf


----------



## btcs1977

*Infinite Escape*

I had the online sales pitch version for Chalet High today. They told me they were hired by the Board of Directors to "fix" Chalet High.  They have an investor who will make an offer on my unit depending on which unit and week, and in exchange I can pay him apprx. 4,000 so I can then purchase vacations up to seven times a year if I am lucky.  No pressure they say to make a decision, however, I must make a decision before the end of the call. They have four thousand more people to reach.  I ask if what the connection is between their "consulting" group and the "investor". She stated there was none. They had found an investor to take over our problems for us.  

She stated that they are going to recommend to the Board of Directors to raise our maintenance fee $100/year for the next few years. I inquired if that was something that we as homeowners vote on, regardless of the consulting groups recommendation and she said yes. So don't get bullied, don't let them paint a gloom and doom story. It is a marketing scheme and that is all.  The maintenance fees are low, because there is nothing to upkeep, such as the ski slope and the golf course.  

I would like to know why there aren't Homeowner meetings? She said they are suppose to be annual meetings. I guess I don't know all of the rules. She said if they don't call for a Homeowner meeting then the Board makes the decisions.  I know there are rules and laws that govern these things.  As for the unit that burned and the wrong insurance, I read that money was paid for the unit, so will that money be rebuilding the unit? 

This is the only timeshare I have, and I generally trade it. I like the low maintenance fee.  If the investor was really an investor tryin to help, he would be offering money to buy us out.  That is why I think it is a racket.  Pay more money to get something we can already get.  I called Interval International halfway through the sale pitch. At that point I thought they were buying us out. I was told by Interval Int'l that I can have membership with them with out owning a timeshare. I can buy as many getaways as I want.  So why would I pay 4,000 to get out of my Chalet High timeshare, have nothing to trade, and pay the "investor" almost $200/year?  Has anyone been to Chalet lately? I haven't been in a few years, but my unit was nice.  I had no problems.  Did the Board really hire this group of marketing people?  Please share what you know.  I would appreciate it.  Thanks a million!!!


----------



## lhboss1

*Filing a Complaint w/Virginia DPOR*

Hawkeye, is there specific language to use in the complaint that would be useful?  I would think that it's important to be somewhat consistent.


----------



## Roger Killeen

*Chalet High*



Ubil said:


> This is a letter that I received today.
> 
> "Dear Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners,
> 
> This letter is to inform you that, due to changes in the timeshare/vacation ownership industry, and current economic conditions, decisions will be made shortly which will impact your property owners association.
> 
> Since your ownership conveys certain responsibilities and financial obligations to you and/ or your family, Resort Consulting Group has been asked by your Board of Directors to schedule interviews with all owners, the purpose of which is to provide you with any information you will need to make intelligent, logical decisions regarding your timeshare.  Please bring your purchase contract, paperwork, etc.  with you.
> 
> As time is of the essence please call to confirm your appointment at (540) 209-0920 Monday-Friday  10AM - 6PM or Saturday 11AM - 3 PM.  Please be advised that due to heavy call volume your call may be routed to voicemail.  Your call will be returned in the order in which it was received.
> 
> With Regards,
> Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association
> 
> RE: Ken Cates
> Resort Consulting Group"
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about Resort Consulting Group or Ken Cates?
> 
> Any other Chalet High/Creekside Village owners out there who have any success whatsoever in getting information out of the "Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners association"?
> 
> In the past, whenever I have tried to get basic info, such as yearly budget, members of the BOD, etc, they always said (on the few times that I was actually able to speak with someone, and I have never gotten a response to letters) that they were still under developer control and wouldn't respond.




I share other's concerns about Chalet High (CH) as recorded on Timeshare User's Group BBS.  I've tried to rent or sell on occasions without success.  I have never received minutes of annual general meetings (AGM) or proxy forms and have not received either of the two letters referred to in members' threads.  I live in Australia.  I have since made arrangements to phone Ken Cates on Monday Jan 11, 2010 to hear what he has to say and to find out why I didn't receive the letters.

I have no wish to remain an owner, but how can I exit?

Questions I will raise with Ken, include the following:

Is the lack of buyers a reflection of past management?
Are AGMs held yearly and are minutes of those meetings properly recorded especially financial statements?
Are annual auditor reports available?
Under the terms of Freedom of Information (FOI), can owners obtain a copy of names and addresses of all CH owners?

Has a dissatisfied group of owners filed a written complaint to the VA Office of the Attorney General about the problems members have identified?

What can readers tell me about the consulting process?  Is there a target date set for a meeting to vote on a course of action?

We can't just complain.  We need to take action.  Can we get a team together to at least make the VA Government aware of the situation, if they don't already know.  I can't do much from Canberra, Australia but I want to do something.


----------



## lhboss1

*Chalet High*

Late last month I filed with the Attorney General's Office's Common Interest Community Ombudsman, Department of Professional & Occupational Regulation (804-367-0373).  In the comments section I, in essence, asked what I should do.  I feel absolutely caught between a rock and a hard place.  I have not paid my maintenance fees, into what black hole will they be deposited?  It seems the property is worthless at this point, so what do I care if they take it away from me for lack of payment of fees.  I've owned our THREE different weeks free and clear for more than 15 years.  What a waste of good money.


----------



## Carolinian

In many of these scams, one of the objectives is to acquire enough of weeks to get control of the property, crash the timeshare, get the property on the cheap and then resell it for another purpose.  One questions I would look at is what percentage do they need in order to do that at this timeshare?  At some it requires 100% but at others, a lower number would surfice.


----------



## CrappyCreekside

*What to do?*

My husband and I had our telephone conference with the guy from eValley.  Because we still owe on our unit, we are not eligible for the "exit" program.  It appears that Mason wants control of the board to take over the resort and hike the fees.  

What to do?  We just want out.  We do not want to stop paying the loan because of the implications to our credit.  We have the means to pay off the loan.  However, we would like to give our non existent property back to Alexander Properties Inc.  Our agreement clearly states, "In all events, the seller will cause said residence to be completed no later than two years from the date of this agreement".  The date of the agreement is March 29, 2004 for Unit 41A.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.  (We are in NJ) We plan to file a complaint with the AG's office as suggested earlier in the thread.  We are at a loss and extremely angry.


----------



## Roger Killeen

*Chalet high*

I share other's concerns about Chalet High (CH) as recorded on Timeshare User's Group BBS. I've tried to rent or sell on occasions without success. I have never received minutes of annual general meetings (AGM) or proxy forms and have not received either of the two letters referred to in members' threads. I live in Australia. I have since made arrangements to phone Ken Cates on Monday Jan 11, 2010 to hear what he has to say and to find out why I didn't receive the letters.

I have no wish to remain an owner, but how can I exit?

Questions I will raise with Ken, include the following:

Is the lack of buyers a reflection of past management?
Are AGMs held yearly and are minutes of those meetings properly recorded especially financial statements?
Are annual auditor reports available?
Under the terms of Freedom of Information (FOI), can owners obtain a copy of names and addresses of all CH owners?

Has a dissatisfied group of owners filed a written complaint to the VA Office of the Attorney General about the problems members have identified?

What can readers tell me about the consulting process? Is there a target date set for a meeting to vote on a course of action?

We can't just complain. We need to take action. Can we get a team together to at least make the VA Government aware of the situation, if they don't already know. I can't do much from Canberra, Australia but I want to do something.


----------



## CrappyCreekside

*More details*

I probably should have been more detailed in my post last night.  We have never received any notification of any of the homeowner's association meetings or any documentation.  The first we heard of the Resort Consulting Group involvement was when we got the letter that is referred to by a previous poster.  That letter aluded to an actual meeting that we were never notified of either.  

We definately have to take action.  We do not want to be saddled with huge MF and special assessments to improve the property that are sure to come once Mr. Mason gets his controlling interest from the owners who buy into his "exit" scheme.  Even if Alexander Properties Inc. files for bankruptcy, and a new developer comes in to take over, there will be many fees to pay to turn the place around.  With a 15 percent delinquency in payment, they will forclose on those units, leaving the rest of the owners saddled with making up the difference.  Frankly, I would love to hear from a lawyer experienced in Corporate Bankruptcy filings of this nature to find out exactly what the owners will be responsible for, if anything, once the place goes belly up.  I prefer this scenario to Mr. Mason taking control because he will institute higher fees immediately and it will take years to turn the place around with no benefit or use to the owners.  (IMHO anyway).  If anyone has any concrete information, please share.  We need to find a way out.


----------



## Ubil

*2010 Maintenance Fee*

Has anyone heard what the Creekside Village maintenance fee is for 2010?


----------



## CrappyCreekside

*Maintenance Fees 2010*

Hi there, I believe we were told yesterday $275 (for 1/2 unit) and then after that it will be $475.  They hope it will top out at $475 but of course there is no guarantee.


----------



## Carolinian

If I am reading this correctly, it appears that the developer was supposed to complete a unit for you within two years and has not.  If that is the case, I would talk to a Virginia lawyer about a lawsuit for breach of contract, which should be a slam dunk and legally get you out of the contract.  You can probably also get a money judgment against the developer, but it might not be collectable.  It might also be worth threatening such an action unless the developer agrees to cancel the contract.  If I am reading the facts correctly, you definitely need to talk to a lawyer.




CrappyCreekside said:


> My husband and I had our telephone conference with the guy from eValley.  Because we still owe on our unit, we are not eligible for the "exit" program.  It appears that Mason wants control of the board to take over the resort and hike the fees.
> 
> What to do?  We just want out.  We do not want to stop paying the loan because of the implications to our credit.  We have the means to pay off the loan.  However, we would like to give our non existent property back to Alexander Properties Inc.  Our agreement clearly states, "In all events, the seller will cause said residence to be completed no later than two years from the date of this agreement".  The date of the agreement is March 29, 2004 for Unit 41A.
> 
> Any help or suggestions are appreciated.  (We are in NJ) We plan to file a complaint with the AG's office as suggested earlier in the thread.  We are at a loss and extremely angry.


----------



## lhboss1

*Response from Commonwealth of VA Dept. of Professional & Occupational Regulation*

I received a response to my complaint today:

"The Office of the Common Interest Community Ombudsman at the Department of Professional and Occupational Regulation has received your complaint and reviewed it in its entirety.  Unfortunately, the nature of your complaint does not lend itself to any form of resolution by our office.  I am familiar with the changes that are taking place at Chalet High and Creekside Village.  However, this office cannot provide you advice as to what your next step should be in terms of the offer that has been made to you by Resort Consulting Group, Inc.  In addition, Resort consulting Group is not an entity that is regulated by our agency, as it is not a time-share developer.  It appears to be a time-share consultant and/or a time-share re-seller.

I know it must be very frustrating for you to try to determine what action would be in your best interests as far as your ownership of your Chalet High time-share goes.  The only thing that I can recommend to you is that you consider consulting with an attorney so that you can have someone review any of the documentation you may be required to sign and who might be able to provide you the information you need regarding time-share law to determine what action you should or should not take.

This determination in no way diminishes the validity of your complaint, but merely abides by the guidelines and boundaries under which this office operates.  Please know that I do empathize with you and the situation in which you find yourself.  I wish you the best of luck and appreciate your contacting our office.  With all good wishes, I remain

Very truly yours,
Heather S. Gillespie
Common Interest Community Ombudsman


----------



## kathleenWelsh

*Chalet High offered to buy me out for $10 yesterday*

Hi All. I have been dealing with Chalet High/Creekside Village in Virginia for years too, and gone to their frustrating meetings.  I have never used the time share, and in fact, I don't believe it was ever built, but have gotten nowhere trying to file complaints or fight them.  However the last time I complained I was told I could be released from all responsibility and they would send me the paperwork.  Finally a month later (just yesterday), that happened, even though I figured it wouldn't.  Now I wonder if I should really sign it and get it notarized.   The reason being is that it still seems like they want me to pay the taxes for the current and subsequent years, and I don't know what that amount it since it's not listed anywhere on the paperwork.  Also if they are letting me out this easily, they must be afraid of a class action lawsuit?, and by selling my unit that I paid $6,000.00 to them for $10 as stated in the contract, I would be cutting myself off from any possible class action lawsuit refund in the future.  Did anyone else get a letter offering to release them from all further responsibility?  Is it wise to sign it or not?


----------



## Carolinian

Sounds like Virigina is weak as water on these matters.

North Carolina's timeshare law is very inclusive in its definition of developer and these activities would certainly trigger its provisions.  Indeed, North Carolina's Real Estate Commission once demanded that Triple Crown Finance, a reseller located in, as I recall, Nevada stop reselling North Carolina timeshares unless it registered in North Carolina as a developer.  Essentially, anyone except an individual who owns timeshare for personal use is deemed a developer if the timeshare property is in North Carolina. The North Carolina Real Estate Commission has gotten heavily involved in stopping some developer / management hanky panky.  On the Outer Banks, they opened an investigation against the developer / manager of Bodie Island Beach Club, resulting in their forcing him out of both control of the HOA and of management, and even taking away his real estate broker's license.




lhboss1 said:


> I received a response to my complaint today:
> 
> "The Office of the Common Interest Community Ombudsman at the Department of Professional and Occupational Regulation has received your complaint and reviewed it in its entirety.  Unfortunately, the nature of your complaint does not lend itself to any form of resolution by our office.  I am familiar with the changes that are taking place at Chalet High and Creekside Village.  However, this office cannot provide you advice as to what your next step should be in terms of the offer that has been made to you by Resort Consulting Group, Inc.  In addition, Resort consulting Group is not an entity that is regulated by our agency, as it is not a time-share developer.  It appears to be a time-share consultant and/or a time-share re-seller.
> 
> I know it must be very frustrating for you to try to determine what action would be in your best interests as far as your ownership of your Chalet High time-share goes.  The only thing that I can recommend to you is that you consider consulting with an attorney so that you can have someone review any of the documentation you may be required to sign and who might be able to provide you the information you need regarding time-share law to determine what action you should or should not take.
> 
> This determination in no way diminishes the validity of your complaint, but merely abides by the guidelines and boundaries under which this office operates.  Please know that I do empathize with you and the situation in which you find yourself.  I wish you the best of luck and appreciate your contacting our office.  With all good wishes, I remain
> 
> Very truly yours,
> Heather S. Gillespie
> Common Interest Community Ombudsman


----------



## Annoyed

kathleenWelsh said:


> Is it wise to sign it or not?



You're asking a bunch of people you don't know whether to sign a document that may or may not impact your finances?  Please go talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Patri

Annoyed said:


> You're asking a bunch of people you don't know whether to sign a document that may or may not impact your finances?  Please go talk to a lawyer.



My goodness Annoyed, your user name doesn't instill respect. :annoyed: (That is TUG's smile for the term)


----------



## Annoyed

Patri said:


> My goodness Annoyed, your user name doesn't instill respect. :annoyed: (That is TUG's smile for the term)



The annoyance is at Chalet High/Creekside/Alexander Properties, not my general outlook.  Tell you what, after I get through dealing with the above timeshare company I'll change my name if the mods allow it to :whoopie: .


----------



## smakko

> Does anyone else have any interest in joining in to hire an attorney to represent a group of us who were scammed?



Speedy, yes.  Let's hit the eject button as fast as humanly possible.


----------



## ecwinch

My general advice in these situations is to build the file on your situation BEFORE consulting with an attorney. 

At a minimum this file should contain:

- Your purchase agreement
- The filing document for the timeshare program. This document varies from state to state, but is typically called the Declaration or Master Deed
- The public disclosure statement for the timeshare offering. This is typically called a Public Offering Statement or Public Report. It contains all the disclosures the state requires for the timeshare to be sold. 
- The by-laws of the home owners association

In many states these documents are required to be provided to the purchaser as time of contract. While one person may not have retained all the documents, it is likely that collectively the owners have copies of these documents.

I would also determine the corporate status of the HOA. HOA's typically are registered as non-profit corporations. Determine if the corporate filing is current, and who the registered officers of the corporation are. This information is typically available on-line from the State. ( EDIT: I have located this information and will provide in a follow-on post).

That the HOA is organized as a corporation is important. Since they are a corporation, that means in addition to any rights you have in your by-laws, you have an additional set of rights in the state statute that governs corporations. Most important is your the right to inspect the records of the corporation. Typically this would include the financial records and minutes of the board meetings. So at a minimum you have three documents that afford you some rights:

- State statute that governs timeshare plans in your state
- State statute that governs corporations in your state
- Your governing documents (the Declaration and By-Laws)

I also would disregard any verbal representations made by the developer or the management company regarding the status of the HOA (i.e. that it does not exist because the resort is still under developer control). Particularly in regard to the absence of complying with state law.  This same excuse has been used before by other developers and found to be false.

The bottom line in these battles is that you only have the rights that you exert. Developers rarely adhere to the letter of the law unless someone holds them accountable.


----------



## ecwinch

CHALET HIGH OWNERS' ASSOCIATION
ID# 0231927-5
ORGANIZED: 07/21/1982
STATUS: Active
LAST ANNUAL REPORT: 9/18/09

REGISTERED AGENT:

WAYNE D. ALEXANDER
P.O. BOX 12
BAYSE, VA  22810-0000


CORPORATE OFFICERS:

WAYNE D ALEXANDER PRESIDENT
JAY M FULK VICE PRESIDENT
WILLIAM B MARTIN SECRETARY
MARIANNE MCDERMOTT DIRECTOR

PRINCIPAL OFFICE:

P.O. BOX 12
393 BIRD HAVEN WAY
BAYSE, VA 22810


HISTORY:

Merged with CHALET HIGH NORTH OWNERS' ASSOCIATION on 12/15/86
Merged with CHALET HIGH SOUTH TIME-SHARE OWNERS' ASSOCIATION 9/9/95

Those corporations are not active and likely represent the various phases of development.


----------



## ecwinch

*Vir*

The VA statute that applies to timeshares is listed here:

http://law.justia.com/virginia/codes/toc5500000/toc5500000.html

There are two areas that I think might be important to some of the previous posters. First is the developers statutory obligation to complete the timeshare project according to the time-share instrument and the public offering statement (#55-386). Your rights on this issue would be specific to what documents you received, what you purchased, and who you purchased from. From the previous posts, it looks like their has been a pattern of non-collectible judgements. 

Second is the provision that explicitly authorizes claim for relief (i.e. suit) and award of attorney fees for a violation of the Act. 

If I owned at this resort, I would begin building the file. As an additional step I would being written correspondence with HOA to obtain copies of any missing documents and minutes of any board meetings. Developers are typically well-entrenched and it is usually difficult to get them to relinquish control. However there usually is a lot to be gained by holding them accountable and ensuring they adhere to the pertinent regulation and by-laws.


----------



## Ubil

*Corprate Filing*

Where did you find the corporate filing?  Creekside Village HOA should be a separate corporation.


----------



## ecwinch

I found it on the Commonwealth of Virginia's website:

http://www.scc.virginia.gov/clk/bussrch.aspx

I did search for Creekside Village, but did not find a registration that matched any of the particulars. There is a Creekside Village Townhouse Association, Inc that I thought might be the registration. But if you drill down into the details for that corporation you will see that it is a residential community in Richmond.

Also, I note from the some of the other posts containing minutes from the meetings of the community association, that they refer to the resort owners as the CHOA. 

As a heads-up the website for Virginia is very difficult navigate. If you use it, be sure to throughly read all the directions on how to navigate it. It appears to be a main-frame system they have linked into the web.


----------



## theticklives

*That software is da bomb!*

Funny
I had the web conference a earlier tonite..Same pitch. I did find Dan Logan listed here..except the software price went up 500.00. those were his words too, 'da bomb'

..but its the same deal. Pay us money, we'll let you out, no strings attached..isnt that how i got into this timeshare?  Ugh.

I soooo want out of the whole timeshare thing. Its been a terrible investment we made there in 2003..If only we had walked away..  

I declined their offer..even MS doesn't charge that much money for 'software.'
What a dumb pitch.  But its appealing in the sense that they say, you'll be out..but they definitely push it pretty hard.  

but I'm still really hoping to get out somehow. 
It's frustrating to own something you no longer want, use, or care about. It's only purpose is now to make my life miserable.     

I have to admit, the internet is awesome; how cool is it that there's all these folks sharing what they know on this topic..thanks to all of you who have gone before me!





cellman54 said:


> I attended a meeting with Resort Consulting Group on 5/8/09 about Chalet High. Here is what they presented to me.
> 
> Options
> 
> 
> 1. Keep timeshare and ride out the storm.
> 
> 60% chance of a turnaround in the next 18 months, otherwise bankruptcy. In that case, property owners are liable for the 15% delinquency (700 owners) unpaid fees. National average is 4% delinquency.
> 
> One of the pedestal homes burnt down. The home owner’s association management had the wrong type of insurance, in which the home owners association was paid for the loss but not the actual 52 homeowners. Looking at possible law suits against the home owners association. That is us, so we could be charged additional fees to reimburse their loss.
> 
> Surveys by people you have traded into Chalet High are very negative (upkeep and appearance, leaks do to roof damage, old and worn-out appliances, lack of amenities such as an entertainment director). These surveys are used by RCI and II to rate time share locations, if a time share location goes below the national average by a certain number of points, the time share location owners are no longer able to trade outside their own time share. Chalet High is in a couple of points of that happening.  It appears  that the Home Owners Association Management has been inept in their management of Chalet High.
> 
> Costs of repair and maintenance have increase over the years. The national average for maintenance fees are $750.00 and will be increasing.
> 
> Cost analysis of fees:
> Yearly maintenance fee at present time, most likely will go up in the future.
> 2009 $550.00
> 2010 $650.00
> 2011 $750.00
> 2012 $750.00
> 2013 $750.00 total for 5 years is $3,450.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interval International yearly fee-$120.00 x 5 = $600.00
> Trade processing fee $164.00 x 5 = $820.00
> Total for 5 years:	              $3,450.00
> $600.00
> $820.00
> $4,870.00
> 
> 
> 2. Sell to E Valley L.L.C.  (Internet based E-Bay seller and holding company with a local office in Harrisonburg Va.)  Licensee of Infinite Escape software used to find vacation rentals.
> They offer rentals at a discount not ownership, so there is no homeowner liability there.
> 
> Multi License Plan
> $9,990.00 Onetime fee
> -$7,000.00 For my time share
> $2,900.00
> +$275.00 legal processing fee
> $3,265.00 Total
> 
> Individual License Plan
> $9,490.00 Onetime fee
> -$7,000.00  For my timeshare
> $2,490.00
> +275.00 Legal processing fee
> $2,765.00 Total
> 
> There is a yearly membership and software licensing fee of $189.00.
> 
> Multi License means up to four individuals can have a copy of the software so as to let them plan their vacations and only one individual can have the software under the Individual Plan.
> 
> Each year the plan gives the following reward points:
> Hotel rewards 	$2000.00
> Condo rewards	$4000.00
> Cruise rewards	$2000.00
> 
> Rentals less than 60 days out are considered short term and run between $299 and $399 a week.  Those that are beyond 60 days out are premium and run $700.00 to $900.00. The rewards points are used to reduce the price of the rental. I’ll give to examples of real rentals from online.
> 
> 
> The Villas at Fairway			Retail:	$1450.00
> Bushkill, Pennsylvania			Rewards:	$1151.00
> Short term condo (less than 60 days out)	Price:	  $299.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinecliff Village
> Ruidoso, New Mexico
> Select condos (premium, more than 60 days out)  Retail:	$1395.00
> Rewards:	  $714.00
> Price:	  $682.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Userid:		 440742
> Password:	guest
> Email:	 (you may be able to use yours)
> 
> 
> 
> I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## ecwinch

This sounds like a interesting play on the standard PCC approach of pay us $3500 and we will take your timeshare off your hands (i.e. dump it on e-bay).

You give them your timeshare.
You give them $2765-3265 cash.
You pay them a yearly membership fee of $189.
They give you access to the InfiniteEscape website, which enables you to book timeshares at what looks to be market rental prices.


Is there a transaction fee for booking a timeshare from them? 

Other interesting observations:

The few timeshares listed for rent on the InfiniteEscape website that I checked, are all available as rentals from RCI.  The InfiniteEscape prices look like about a 10% markup for last minute deals.

The Reward Points discount appears to be illusionary. A PineCliff Village 1BR can be rented from RCI for between $305-521, with availability through Apr 2011.


----------



## Bichan

Marty Giggard said:


> Is this the same Jay Fulk - that is with Alexander Properties?
> 
> SHENANDOAH VALLEY ANGUS ASSN. (2005)
> 
> Treasurer:
> Jay Fulk, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815 (540-896-9118)
> 
> Fulk, Jay M.,
> Cedar Run Angus, 5738 Cedar Run Trail, Broadway, VA 22815.
> Tel. (H) 540-896-8732. (O) 540-856-3049. Fax 540-856-8546.
> 
> I-81, take Broadway Exit 257, then Rt. 259 W past Hilliard Middle School,
> south 2 mi. on Sunset Dr., west 1 mi. on Cedar Run Trail, farm on right.



I have been with Chalet High from the early 80's.  This Jay Fulk is the same person that has been with Alexander Properties since that time.  A person who seems to not reply to letters or replies to messages left.  Last year he signed for two mailings of payments and both were lost and never got to the finanical persons.     He needs to be held accountable by the owners in the association.


----------



## Bichan

BearsFan315 said:


> I have received the same notice/ letter as in Post #58 above.  I bought my Chalet High Timeshare back in 2000, have really enjoyed going there to get away, but I must admit, that the conditions & surroundings have not changed, evolved, nor developed.  Many Activities are gone, less people there each time we go, and same ole things as last time.  Looks like nothing has been upgraded, well our unit does have a dvd/ vcr player now ( woo hoo ).  I have attended one of the HOA meeting they used to hold every december, and they always went over the budget, incoming, outgoing, and then a unit by unit breakdown of what money wasspent where in each unit, and other expenses.  Sad part was there were only about 30-40 Owners there, so when they cast votes ( for raising fees, and making motions ) does not matter how we the owners present voted, since the BOD got the Proxy Vote from those NOT present they won out every time.
> 
> I am really in a mixed state as to what is going on, and what to do.  I own my timeshare, as I bought it second hand for little or nothing, and have since paid it off.  I do not like the hike in fees, I would be content with a hike in fees if i actually PHYISICALLY SAW changes and upgrades around the resort taking place.  They expanded the resort and added creekside village, and neglected the rest, chalet high !!  I believe in my deed that it will expire in 2040 ??  that is another 30 years from now.  THey should have invested in the current properties and amenities, to keep them in good standing and such.  I noticed that they used to be on the II & RCI list of top resorts winning rewards, but that was ages ago.  Looks like they are out to make money and grwo grow grow, and not take care of those of us there, in trying to keep us there.  Word of mouth is a powerful thing !!  You build it they will come, but will they come back over and over again >?< that is the question !!



When you were at the HOA meeting in December was Wayne Alexander at that meeting?  The last meeting I attended which was many years ago and due to my military service have not been able to attend. In the late   80's Wayne Alexander was an older gray haired individual; maybe late    60's or early 70's.  So I am wondering if he is still active in the annual meetings or a relative.


----------



## perez24

My wife and I just sat through the webinar.  We always trade the weeks and have never had a problem with getting a week at the location we wanted.  We haven't always gotten the actual resort we wanted but we've always been satisfied.  

I didn't feel any pressure at all, and they didn't mention the deal everyone's talking about here until I asked about it.


----------



## Annoyed

perez24 said:


> I didn't feel any pressure at all, and they didn't mention the deal everyone's talking about here until I asked about it.



So what was the presentation about and how was it presented?  I attended one of the early meetings and it was a lot of doom & gloom and scare tactics.  

I wonder if they have changed the script.


----------



## perez24

Before it started the coordinator on the phone said if we wanted he would get in touch with some person who could tell us how much of a credit we could get if we sold the timeshare.  We said we did.  He also asked if we liked our ability to trade in weeks for other resorts and we said "yes."  He seemed a little surprised but started the video

As I recall, the guy on the video said that Chalet High (CH) and Creekside Village (CV) are about a year from bankruptcy.  They usually come in when a development is 3-4 weeks from it, but CH and CV, though appearing rundown and not well-maintained, are not at that stage yet.  He also said that RCI and Interval use a rating system that compares the value of timeshares when trading in weeks and since CH and CV do not have a great rating and it's going down, we do not have access to some of the better resorts out there.

He continued....

Given the relatively low prices for units that CH and CV charge, they spend a lot of money on marketing (apparently only 10% of those pitched actually buy) and then after the commissions they pay there's not much left.  They also do not have many new revenue streams since they do not own the golf course and ski slope.

They will be raising maintenance fees and there will be some assessments that coincide with what has been described, because (1) the high rate of non-payment of fees (15% vice 4% at most places) and (2) the apparently very low maintenance fees (which I can't say is true or untrue because I don't know).  The increases will be used to improve maintenance, but in his words "you're not getting a new water park next year."  They also might go after some of the people who don't pay in hopes of getting their units/weeks back and then selling them.  I don't have a problem with that AT ALL.

They think they have about a 60% chance of turning it around.  If they do, great.  If not, some of the dire stuff could occur.

The video didn't run very well on our computer.  The guy on the phone with us was very apologetic about that but he said we heard the main stuff.  When I asked him about the software that they were supposed to try to get us to buy he said, "Well, you all are happy with your ability to trade in your weeks so there's no sense in you all buying it," and he never mentioned the program or the price.  BTW, the "credit" they would have offered was 1k more than we paid for the timeshare, though we paid very little for it.

I mentioned the grilling they are getting on this site and they said (1) that's why they included a link to this thread in the e-mail they sent when we set the appointment (which I used to get to this thread) and (2) they might be responding to the thread in the future.

BTW, I called CH management prior to the webinar and asked what was going on.  The lady said that CH is not on the verge of bankruptcy (which I guess is true) and when I mentioned hard-sell tactics she said that they've been asked not to do that.  

Overall, as I said, I didn't feel any pressure.  They did say their turnaround could fail, but they didn't mention the E-Bay stuff or, as I mentioned the software package.

Given the comments on this board, I was a little surprised at the webinar.  Maybe things have gotten better, maybe I'm a sucker, maybe they're not being a hard sell as they were...I don't know.


----------



## Annoyed

Thanks for the details and tanking the time to respond.

Sounds like the high pressure sale method wasn't working and they adjusted accordingly.

"BTW, I called CH management prior to the webinar and asked what was going on. The lady said that CH is not on the verge of bankruptcy (which I guess is true)"

"..the guy on the video said that Chalet High (CH) and Creekside Village (CV) are about a year from bankruptcy."
They really need to get their story straight.  

"(2) they might be responding to the thread in the future."
Oh please, please, please, please respond I'm always ready for a good laugh.  I'd like to see them explain how there is no connection between RCG and (I think) eValley but the same person owns both websites.:annoyed: 

"They will be raising maintenance fees and there will be some assessments that coincide with what has been described, because (1) the high rate of non-payment of fees (15% vice 4% at most places)"
I wonder how that additional 11% corelates with owners of non-existant units beyond the two years allowed by the contract.  Kinda hard to push somebody to pay for something that doesn't exist.


----------



## MLynnEH

*Letters from RCG and Chalet High this week*

I've been following this discussion since we received our first letter from Resort Consulting Group last November.  We purchased our week at Chalet High in 2004 (off ebay!), spent our 2004 vacation there, and have traded the week successfully through RCI since we moved from the DC area to Washington state in 2005.  

In the last week, we received a second letter from RCG and shows that they've been reading this thread and/or catching some heat from other sources  (*Bold* is in the original):

Some important things to consider before calling to schedule an appointment:
1.  *We do not hire telemarketers.*  Our operators are to book appointments only.
2.  *This is not mandatory.*  It's your timeshare, your investment.  If you are content to allow events to transpire without your participation, then that is your right and privilege.
3.  *Our exit strategy is legitimate and real* for folks who are dissatisfied or unhappy.  Also, *it is limited* to how many weeks eValley is willing to acquire.
4.  *We will not be contacting you again* as this letter fulfills all or our obligations to your association.​
This letter was signed by Ken Cates, where our previous letter was signed by James Mason.

Yesterday's letter was signed by Wayne Alexander from Chalet High Owners' Association detailing replacement of polybutylene pipes, repairs to the siding, appliance upgrades, new equipment in the exercise and weight rooms, and improved landscaping.  They announced that they do not plan to increase maintenance fees this year, but "ask" for a special assessment of $150 "to continue the projects that are underway."  Due date: March 1st.

Alexander continues, "It is always my pleasure to speak to you and to have you drop in to see me at my office in the Belle house.  I return all telephone calls and answer all correspondence.  Bless you all, (signed) Wayne Alexander"

It sounds to me as though somebody's getting rattled.


----------



## perez24

I don't think we've received the letter about the assessment yet...too bad since it's "due" on Monday.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Special Assessment*

I also recently received a letter advising they were doing all sorts of repair work, upgrades to appliances and landscaping which they had received many compliments on. I also thought that it was interesting that the letter "asked" for an assessment of $150.00 per week to continue these projects underway. 

Several years ago when the taxes went up with the real estate bubble, they sent out a letter advising that the Board of Directors had assessed a special assessment fee of $200 to cover the shortage the Association was facing because of the unanticipated increase in the taxes in addition to the annual fee which was $350.00 at that time. The next year they sent out a letter advising the Board of Directors had raised the annual fee to $550.00 which is what it remains today. 

It is interesting that Chalet Hight started in 1981 as a 21 lot timeshare development. It consisted of units 1-21. Another initial public offering statement was issued July 1, 1985 which was for Chalet High North. That consisted of units 22-57. Units 22-37 were built and later followed by units 38-57. The big difference between the two was that the later units had newer style bathroom features downstairs such as the steam shower and the jacuzzi tub plus they put a toilet and sink on the second floor after a owner suggested it. 

They use to have annual owner meetings at the Mimslyn Inn. They would send you an invitation and a proxy for voting if you did not plan on attending. Many years later the location changed to the old firehouse in New Market.
Eventually stopped receiving any notice of annual meetings.

In 1986 or so it looks like they voted to combine the Chalet High Owners Association with the Chalet High North Owners Association. I have yet to figure out what Creekside  has to do with Chalet High since I can not find anything that shows they were combined.

It looks like most of the issues started when they expanded  the project to the units on the hill at the entrance. I know they tried to get us to trade our unit in and buy one of those. Since then, it seems like all these issues have occurred and no annual meetings or even proxies have been sent out. 

I believe that the Wayne Alexander listed on this most recent letter is the son of the original Mr. Alexander who started the place. I recall for some reason that we were told his son was taking over and that later he had passed away. 

It is interesting to read the initial public offering statement and the declaration and association by-laws that were provided back then. The declaration, association by-laws and amendments should be recorded in the land books at the local courthouse.  

Can't imagine what all the annual fee funds have been spent on all these years since very little has been done to upgrade or maintain the place. I think you can speculate on that yourselves and come up with the answer.

Just guessing but it seems that most of you posting are involved with the units on the hill or units that were suppose to be built in that area. It would be interesting to know which set of units you have when you post.

Every time I go there seems to be very few people there. It looks like if someone was interested in trying to revitalize the place they would just be open about what is going on and write to the owners about what the issues are, etc.  With all the civil suits listed in the local courts it clearly appears nothing but bad.

As far as the $150.00 additional fee per week, I guess asking for it is one way to do it and no one could say anything if you paid it and it was not an official action of the Board of Directors. Sure looks like someone who has been doing this as a business so long would know exactly how to write a letter if conducting official and legal business of the Association and Board of Directors. They knew how when they needed the additional fee of $200.00 for taxes and when they raised the annual fee to $550.00.

As my father use to say. "Just because someone asks, you don't always have to say yes". 

Thanks for all the posts as it sure is enlightening and helpful to know there are others out there.


----------



## pwilliam88

*Are you serious!!*

Well, great thread.  Been down there twice now.  Like to refer to the timeshare as the "twilight zone."  The people that work there are very nice and seem to be quite tight lipped when you ask them whats going on.  Then of course theres the group that totally bad raps the place and want to help you "out". Evalley I guess they call themselves.  Made it a couple of minutes thru there meeting and walked out.  Somehow selling the place to them and then owing them 4 grand really was quite bizarre.  The more questions we asked the more annoyed the evalley rep got till she actually said we were "rude".  That pretty much ended the presentation.  Obviously they are a shill for Alexander or whoever collects and spends the money we send in. They actually cut our electric off for non-payment while I was there last year. Nice.  Frankly I doubt they will get anymore from me.  The 150 bucks for pipes by "March 1st"??  What is that a crack pipe, oh no, wait they said cracked pipes.  The shame is we love the location, the golf course, the people at the resort.  How do other people feel about ponying up 150 special assessment??


----------



## lhboss1

*2010 Ownership Fee & Assessment*

I've received the invoices...I'm not paying.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Special $150.00 fee*

Based on the fact that the letter did not indicate that the $150.00 fee was approved by the CHOA board of directors and that it was a request "ask" then I consider it not to have any legal validity since all changes to annual or special fees must be approved by the BOD.

I always have concerns with a business person signing a letter "God Bless".  That's the type of closing I would expect from a charity or religious organization requesting a donation.


----------



## JJ212

speedy said:


> We have been in contact with the Attorney General's Office's Common Interest Community Ombudsman, Department of Professional & Occupational Regulation (804-367-0373) several times over the past few months.  They have had numerous complaints about Creekside Village and Chalet High and are investigating the situation.  However, while they may be able to take regulatory actions against the management, they would probably not be able to assist the timeshare owners directly in getting our money back, and they suggest hiring an attorney.  We are thinking about doing this, and were wondering if anyone would be interested in a few of us getting together to hire an attorney and file a class-action suit (or something of that nature)?  Also, has anyone else hired an attorney or have one they would recommend?



It sounds like a good idea, that is if anyone has the time to organize such an undertaking.  The names and address of the TS owners should be recorded in the deed book at the land records of Shenandoah County, Virginia.


----------



## Annoyed

JJ212 said:


> It sounds like a good idea, that is if anyone has the time to organize such an undertaking.  The names and address of the TS owners should be recorded in the deed book at the land records of Shenandoah County, Virginia.



A good place to start would be with the current cases here http://wasdmz2.courts.state.va.us/CJISWeb/circuit.html for lawyers names and such that have experience filing against Alexander Properties. It appears that a number of people have gone the garnishment route and one case filed in 2009 in particular has over 40 plaintiffs and a bunch of defendents.


----------



## kathleenWelsh

*hiring a lawyer*



Annoyed said:


> You're asking a bunch of people you don't know whether to sign a document that may or may not impact your finances?  Please go talk to a lawyer.




Actually I did go see two lawyers long ago.  I was told the time share companies have lawyers who would fight back, and it wouldn't be worth my time and money to file anything.  So I haven't gone back.


----------



## Bichan

Bichan said:


> When you were at the HOA meeting in December was Wayne Alexander at that meeting?  The last meeting I attended which was many years ago and due to my military service have not been able to attend. In the late   80's Wayne Alexander was an older gray haired individual; maybe late    60's or early 70's.  So I am wondering if he is still active in the annual meetings or a relative.



You mentioned that your deed expires in 2040.  How is that written in your deed or information about your purchased?   I was looking over my deed and it has nothing as such.  Thanks for assisting in this matter.


----------



## Bichan

BearsFan315 said:


> I have received the same notice/ letter as in Post #58 above.  I bought my Chalet High Timeshare back in 2000, have really enjoyed going there to get away, but I must admit, that the conditions & surroundings have not changed, evolved, nor developed.  Many Activities are gone, less people there each time we go, and same ole things as last time.  Looks like nothing has been upgraded, well our unit does have a dvd/ vcr player now ( woo hoo ).  I have attended one of the HOA meeting they used to hold every december, and they always went over the budget, incoming, outgoing, and then a unit by unit breakdown of what money wasspent where in each unit, and other expenses.  Sad part was there were only about 30-40 Owners there, so when they cast votes ( for raising fees, and making motions ) does not matter how we the owners present voted, since the BOD got the Proxy Vote from those NOT present they won out every time.
> 
> I am really in a mixed state as to what is going on, and what to do.  I own my timeshare, as I bought it second hand for little or nothing, and have since paid it off.  I do not like the hike in fees, I would be content with a hike in fees if i actually PHYISICALLY SAW changes and upgrades around the resort taking place.  They expanded the resort and added creekside village, and neglected the rest, chalet high !!  I believe in my deed that it will expire in 2040 ??  that is another 30 years from now.  THey should have invested in the current properties and amenities, to keep them in good standing and such.  I noticed that they used to be on the II & RCI list of top resorts winning rewards, but that was ages ago.  Looks like they are out to make money and grwo grow grow, and not take care of those of us there, in trying to keep us there.  Word of mouth is a powerful thing !!  You build it they will come, but will they come back over and over again >?< that is the question !!



You mentioned that your deed expires in 2040. How is that written in your deed or information about your purchased? I was looking over my deed and it has nothing as such. Thanks for assisting in this matter.


----------



## Bichan

Concerned Also said:


> Based on the fact that the letter did not indicate that the $150.00 fee was approved by the CHOA board of directors and that it was a request "ask" then I consider it not to have any legal validity since all changes to annual or special fees must be approved by the BOD.
> 
> I always have concerns with a business person signing a letter "God Bless".  That's the type of closing I would expect from a charity or religious organization requesting a donation.



Thanks for thoughts on the issue of the special assessment.  I have sent, certified return receipt, but with them not cashing the check makes wonder even more and agree with you as the word "ask".


----------



## Bichan

pwilliam88 said:


> Well, great thread.  Been down there twice now.  Like to refer to the timeshare as the "twilight zone."  The people that work there are very nice and seem to be quite tight lipped when you ask them whats going on.  Then of course theres the group that totally bad raps the place and want to help you "out". Evalley I guess they call themselves.  Made it a couple of minutes thru there meeting and walked out.  Somehow selling the place to them and then owing them 4 grand really was quite bizarre.  The more questions we asked the more annoyed the evalley rep got till she actually said we were "rude".  That pretty much ended the presentation.  Obviously they are a shill for Alexander or whoever collects and spends the money we send in. They actually cut our electric off for non-payment while I was there last year. Nice.  Frankly I doubt they will get anymore from me.  The 150 bucks for pipes by "March 1st"??  What is that a crack pipe, oh no, wait they said cracked pipes.  The shame is we love the location, the golf course, the people at the resort.  How do other people feel about ponying up 150 special assessment??



Thanks for thoughts on the issue of the special assessment. I have sent, certified return receipt, but with them not cashing the check more than 3 months makes wonder even more and agree with you as what is that place coming too.  Besides what you mentioned about turning the electricity off what else have they tried since not paying.  I live too far to go directly to the place, but it seems something is being put under the rugs.


----------



## iriegirl

We also received a letter some time back and never paid attention to it.  Las week my husband received an email from RCG about a conference call we needed to be on regarding the mess our resort was in.  

Tonight was our call with Danny Logan from Resort Consulting Group (which my husband called Resort Insulting Group!).  All the videos talked about how horrible the conditions were, how much debt there was and will be and how we will be saddled with assessments if we decide to stay.  After each video Mr. Logan would call us back to see what we thought. We did want to hear the exit strategy and heard about Infinite Exchange, Jim Mason Evalley LLC. 

Right away my husband was suspicious!  We asked Mr. Logan repeatedly if he in any way was benefiting from the Infinite Escape and he repeatedly said no.  We then asked to hear the offer from Jim Mason and what do you know......he offered us the same amount we paid for our unit!  Huh! My husband asked how he got that number so fast and Mr. Logan said he emailed Mr. Mason and got it.  So, naturally we asked for a copy and he said he couldn't forward the email to us. Well, we told him we weren't interested in buying into Jim (James) Mason's vacation group and we'll ride it out.  HE HUNG UP ON US!!!!!

So we started googling all kinds of stuff and first found this site.  Here is some more information we would like to add to these threads:

Danny Logan stated he had no connection to Jim Mason BUT when we went to whitepges.com and looked up the phone number Mr. Logan called us from (540-564-0295) whose name do you think showed up?!!!  That's right.....
Kent Hutchinson (?) and James Mason
both at 102 S Main St, Harrisonburg, VA

That's a little too close for comfort!!!!

We are riding this out and hoping for the best.


----------



## CrappyCreekside

*Still looking for a VA attorney*

Hi all.  I spent some time reading the most recent posts.  My DH and I did not receive any letter regarding a special assessment.  I have called a few attorneys to see if they are interested in reprenting us for breach of contract, but to date, not one has called me back.  As you may recall, we have a contract that says our unit was to be built no later than two years from signing the contract.  That would have been March 2006.  The unit is still not built and we are still paying the loan.  Bankruptcy is not an option for us, and neither is not paying to get them to foreclose.  We do not want to ruin our credit.   If anyone lives in the Shenandoah County area that can recommend an attorney it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Fees, Year 2040, Lawyers*

Interesting that not everyone has recieved a notice about the special $150.00 per unit, per week fee. Makes me wonder if a special group of home owners were targeted. Perhasp those of us who are long time owners (15-25 years), have always paid our annual fees and other special assessment fees on time and without question, are elderly and more likely just to pay what we think is a legitimate bill or perhasp we have someone assisting us with paying bills who would not know to question it. 

Interesting that the due date was so quick, March 1, 2010 so perhasp we would not have time to think about paying it (got a bill and need to pay it by the due date so I do not get in trouble) or so we would not have time to talk to others about it such as on this blog.

I again have an issue with the closing of the letter "God Bless" as I think many of us elderly folks sometime think that is a sign of a nice, honest person and are more willing to believe what they say or ask. Just food for thought.

The CHOA expires in the year 2040 according to the association by-laws and at that time the members of the association must vote to continue it. You would still own your timeshare week as these are deeded timeshares regardless of whether the members voted to continue the existence of the homeowers association or not. If they did not vote to continue it, then the property would have to be liquidated and any funds left would be divdied among the owners. That is why you did not find anything about the year 2040 in your deed. You should have been given a public offering statement at the time you purchased your unit and that would have all the information about the timeshare, the association by-laws, rules , etc.

If you go to this site (http://epwsgdp1.courts.state.va.us/gdcourts/captchaVerification.do?landing=landing) hope the link works, it is the court docket system for VA. You can enter the system and select Shenandoah General District Court. Select civil cases and enter the name Alexander. It will take you to all the pending cases against Alexander Property. Inc. There are many and you can open each case to see who is suing, what for and who their attorney is. You might want to look at both active and closed cases and look for an attorney who has handled several of these cases as they would be familiar with the situation and perhasp could give you some advise over the phone as to your particular situation as I am sure they would already have handled one like it. You can also Goggle the attorney to see if they are local and it appears most are. Perhasp this is where all of our fees have been going all these years; to pay for attorneys to defend Alexander, Properties, Inc., Alexander Management,Inc. CHOA, etc against all of these lawsuits that have been and continue to be filed. 

This is really a good example of how bad these situiations can get and what you apparenly can get away with and for so long when you have several hundred plus individual owners living all over the world, none who know each other or who everyone is and how difficult it is to come together to even know what the issues are.


----------



## iriegirl

iriegirl said:


> We also received a letter some time back and never paid attention to it.  Las week my husband received an email from RCG about a conference call we needed to be on regarding the mess our resort was in.
> 
> Tonight was our call with Danny Logan from Resort Consulting Group (which my husband called Resort Insulting Group!).  All the videos talked about how horrible the conditions were, how much debt there was and will be and how we will be saddled with assessments if we decide to stay.  After each video Mr. Logan would call us back to see what we thought. We did want to hear the exit strategy and heard about Infinite Exchange, Jim Mason Evalley LLC.
> 
> Right away my husband was suspicious!  We asked Mr. Logan repeatedly if he in any way was benefiting from the Infinite Escape and he repeatedly said no.  We then asked to hear the offer from Jim Mason and what do you know......he offered us the same amount we paid for our unit!  Huh! My husband asked how he got that number so fast and Mr. Logan said he emailed Mr. Mason and got it.  So, naturally we asked for a copy and he said he couldn't forward the email to us. Well, we told him we weren't interested in buying into Jim (James) Mason's vacation group and we'll ride it out.  HE HUNG UP ON US!!!!!
> 
> So we started googling all kinds of stuff and first found this site.  Here is some more information we would like to add to these threads:
> 
> Danny Logan stated he had no connection to Jim Mason BUT when we went to whitepges.com and looked up the phone number Mr. Logan called us from (540-564-0295) whose name do you think showed up?!!!  That's right.....
> Kent Hutchinson (?) and James Mason
> both at 102 S Main St, Harrisonburg, VA
> 
> That's a little too close for comfort!!!!
> 
> We are riding this out and hoping for the best.



I sent an email to RCG this morning complaining about our call last night.  Here is my email firs and then their reply:

Debbie,

We sat through RCG's hard sale of Infinite Escape with Danny Logan last night.  When asked, Mr. Logan repeatedly denied any association with Jim Mason and Infinite Escape.  When we finally decided that we weren't comfortable with RCG's pitch and wanted to ride it out at Chalet High, Danny hung up on us!!!!

After the rude ending to the call, we did a search of the phone number he repeatedly called us from and who do you think the number was registered to?!  That's right!! None other than James Mason!  Coincidence?  I think not!

Our internet search has found several interesting facts about this current situation and we plan to stay in contact with those that provided the information and who are watching this situation as well.

Deidre Garoutte
Owner - Chalet High

Deidre,



I would like to apologize for the impression that Dan Logan gave you last night. Our company in no way condones that type of behavior. I have already spoken with Mr. Logan about this matter. The reason why we call people is because we feel that educated owners are more inclined to take the steps required to increase the quality of your resort. What Danny meant by RCG and eValley having no association was the fact that we are two separate companies. We started communicating via phone/internet because it enabled us to reach out to more owners in a timely fashion. Being that *Jim has such a vested interest at this location*, he assisted us with the IT support required in order to communicate in this fashion. I understand when talking about a unpleasant situation tempers will rise but this is in no way an excuse. Thank you for staying with the resort and we wish you the best of luck. 

Chase Heatwole, 

Resort Consulting Group Inc. 

1-(540)-271-1200


----------



## Annoyed

Ahhh such professional and competent organizations evalley and RCG are.  We attended the meeting after receiving the first letter and they carefully marked us as attending.  We turned them down. Then the next letter asking us to attend another meeting, now last week we received a third letter offering a telephone/internet option.  Are these people really this disorganized?  If they cannot keep a simple list of who attended their meetings how do they expect to run their timeshare operation.

But this time they had the BBB logo on the letter so you know RCG/Evalley can be trusted.


----------



## Concerned Also

Got the same letter today. Your right. With the BBB logo next to his signature how could you not trust him. If he had just closed with "God Bless" there wouldn't be any doubt.


----------



## pwilliam88

*Transparency??*

There is no transparency with any of these outfits.  They give you no information and only get indignant when you ask questions.  I have a question for them.  According to the letter I received the resort consulting group has interviewed 1000 owners and 40% have taken the "deal".  Is Evalley paying the 150 dollar special assesment x 400 and are they paying the annual maintenance fees on those same units they now own??  What is it they are actually doing to "save" the resort?  As I said before,:annoyed:  we walked out of our in person meeting after being called rude for asking questions, yet they continue to send letters for "another" meeting??? I believe the last thing the lady rep said as we were walking out the door was "I hope you like getting screwed with higher maintenance fees and special assessments!!"
Nice!  I am no Mike Wallace, but it would seem they are all working together to get as much out of remaining owners before they belly up.  Just a hunch.
Y'all keep posting and maybe we can solve this puzzle.


----------



## Bamboozled

pwilliam88 said:


> There is no transparency with any of these outfits.  They give you no information and only get indignant when you ask questions.  I have a question for them.  According to the letter I received the resort consulting group has interviewed 1000 owners and 40% have taken the "deal".  Is Evalley paying the 150 dollar special assesment x 400 and are they paying the annual maintenance fees on those same units they now own??  What is it they are actually doing to "save" the resort?  As I said before,:annoyed:  we walked out of our in person meeting after being called rude for asking questions, yet they continue to send letters for "another" meeting??? I believe the last thing the lady rep said as we were walking out the door was "I hope you like getting screwed with higher maintenance fees and special assessments!!"
> Nice!  I am no Mike Wallace, but it would seem they are all working together to get as much out of remaining owners before they belly up.  Just a hunch.
> Y'all keep posting and maybe we can solve this puzzle.



I too received and listened to a webinar from a Chase Heatwole on 3-1-2010who said everything right about this worthless timeshare--how I can't get an exchange to poor management to properties that are in disrepair etc. He talked a good game but my wife pointed out that it was staged and rehearsed and if I was stupid enough to buy this piece of crap, would I also add insult to injury by forking over more $. As I did some research I stumbled upon this blog and noticed there is certainly a pattern of deception. What we were promised, both in writing and verbally, was all a lie: I don't have a great history of making good decisions, so I am pretty sure that whichever path I take will be wrong--but I think I will ride out the storm to see where it will take us. This Instant Escape thing or whatever it is called looks like another scam. Once bitten-twice shy.


----------



## CLEAN SL8

*Sorry!!!*

Hi all,
What a great discussion and thank-you for everyone's input.  I wanted to let everyone know that while I am obviously now "the enemy" and probably looked at as gullible/dumb, I did in fact take eValley's offer to opt-out by paying them $2290.  Beofr everyone jumps down my throat, please respectfully let me explain a few things and my rational:
  -I originally paid $6000 for my timeshare 8 years ago and have exchanged my week every year.  I have traveled the world and stayed in amazing locations each time with my family and the $6k investment has paid off 2-3 times over based on what i would have paid for rack rate condos in those locations.
  -Our annual fees look to go up to $500+ each year (and god-knows how high after a restructuring occurs...which will occur as you are all aware from the comments  on this thread).  At these rates (or higher) there is no financial incentive for me to continue paying the $500+ MF plus the $150 annual Interval membership plus the $100+ exchange fee...this may reach $1000 annually once rates increase over time!
  -Paying $2290 to wipe my hands clean of this liability creates a MAXIMUS return on investment of 3 years....not too bad to have peace of mind and ZERO uncertainty remaining.  
   -So I am clear, I know this is a total rip-off and opportunistic but the one thing it is not is a scam.  My paymnet is protected by AMEX and if tehy do not follow-through on the deed exchange, I am protected liability wisse (I called AMEX in advance).  ALL OF OUR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL and since so many members have already taken the offer, the prudent thing is to "buy-out" now since they will likely hold 50% plus 1 and hold the majority vote.  If you look at if financially, people like me are financing eValley's risk NOW since I am paying THEM to take teh property.  This gives eValley the luxury of time to turn the property around without any financial risk...they improve thre property with zero initial capital on their end, use YOUR increaes in MF's to finance the improvements and then sell their "stakes" when the investment is stable and marketable again.  I fully understand what is going on and I would rather pay a small lump some now instead of paying sizeable amounts every year without an end in sight.
   -the fact that the "consulting group" is leaving in under 30 days tells (and going to Maine to start this process at another doomed resort) me that they are at or very near the 50% stake they need to have total controlling power over you.  sorry to say but THAT is much scarier than a $2290 bill (in my humble opinion).
   -once I called out the "consultant" on what they are really doing and let him know that I am fairly informed into their long-term strategy, he spoke very openly and candidly about their plans.  It is actually a very intelligent and financially stable process they are undertaking.  This type of thing happens all the time in the corporate world (think the movie "wall Street" with Michael Douglas and Charlie Sheen...this is not unlike a hostile takover in the corporate world and you are all the helpless shareholders taht cannotleaglly do anything about it.)
   -On a final note, you need to go into this knowing that teh software is totally worthless if you can only vacation druing the "peak travel times" but if you are retired or have freedom to travel anywhere/anytime then it may actually be a stable investment for you.

Please go easy on me...I took the "safe" approach to protect myself and family long-term.  You should do the same if you still can...

JR


----------



## CLEAN SL8

*Sorry!!!*

Hi all,
What a great discussion and thank-you for everyone's input.  I wanted to let everyone know that while I am obviously now "the enemy" and probably looked at as gullible/dumb, I did in fact take eValley's offer to opt-out by paying them $2290.  Beofr everyone jumps down my throat, please respectfully let me explain a few things and my rational:
  -I originally paid $6000 for my timeshare 8 years ago and have exchanged my week every year.  I have traveled the world and stayed in amazing locations each time with my family and the $6k investment has paid off 2-3 times over based on what i would have paid for rack rate condos in those locations.
  -Our annual fees look to go up to $500+ each year (and god-knows how high after a restructuring occurs...which will occur as you are all aware from the comments  on this thread).  At these rates (or higher) there is no financial incentive for me to continue paying the $500+ MF plus the $150 annual Interval membership plus the $100+ exchange fee...this may reach $1000 annually once rates increase over time!
  -Paying $2290 to wipe my hands clean of this liability creates a MAXIMUS return on investment of 3 years....not too bad to have peace of mind and ZERO uncertainty remaining.  
   -So I am clear, I know this is a total rip-off and opportunistic but the one thing it is not is a scam.  My paymnet is protected by AMEX and if tehy do not follow-through on the deed exchange, I am protected liability wisse (I called AMEX in advance).  ALL OF OUR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL and since so many members have already taken the offer, the prudent thing is to "buy-out" now since they will likely hold 50% plus 1 and hold the majority vote.  If you look at if financially, people like me are financing eValley's risk NOW since I am paying THEM to take teh property.  This gives eValley the luxury of time to turn the property around without any financial risk...they improve thre property with zero initial capital on their end, use YOUR increaes in MF's to finance the improvements and then sell their "stakes" when the investment is stable and marketable again.  I fully understand what is going on and I would rather pay a small lump some now instead of paying sizeable amounts every year without an end in sight.
   -the fact that the "consulting group" is leaving in under 30 days tells (and going to Maine to start this process at another doomed resort) me that they are at or very near the 50% stake they need to have total controlling power over you.  sorry to say but THAT is much scarier than a $2290 bill (in my humble opinion).
   -once I called out the "consultant" on what they are really doing and let him know that I am fairly informed into their long-term strategy, he spoke very openly and candidly about their plans.  It is actually a very intelligent and financially stable process they are undertaking.  This type of thing happens all the time in the corporate world (think the movie "wall Street" with Michael Douglas and Charlie Sheen...this is not unlike a hostile takover in the corporate world and you are all the helpless shareholders taht cannotleaglly do anything about it.)
   -On a final note, you need to go into this knowing that teh software is totally worthless if you can only vacation druing the "peak travel times" but if you are retired or have freedom to travel anywhere/anytime then it may actually be a stable investment for you.

Please go easy on me...I took the "safe" approach to protect myself and family long-term.  You should do the same if you still can...

JR


----------



## MLynnEH

So, JR, can you give us details about the plans the consultant was so open and candid about?  The other possible interpretation of your conversation with him is that RCG is trying to spur a stampede to take them from 40% to 50%+1.  (Come to think, your doubled post could be part of that enterprise, especially since I got spammed by private message through this forum this morning by someone who wanted to buy my timeshare.  But then, I've become a suspicious biddy in my old age.)

If you're one of the happy 400, good for you!  I gather you're not expecting to vacation with Instant Escape.  Like you, we bought our timeshare for a song a few years ago and have more than received value for our purchase since then.  We could walk away tomorrow without feeling cheated in the slightest.  But I dislike letting the ________ (you can fill in your own favorite epithet) win.

I haven't paid the surprise "special assessment" yet.  I intend to write Mr Alexander with a few questions first.

MLEH


----------



## CLEAN SL8

MLEH,
My post and intentions are pure and I am in no way associated with eValley or the rest of those __________ (you fill in the blank!).  I am by no means happy about the situation but I am at peace with my decision since I made (in my opinion) the "safest" long-term choice.  

I inadvertantly made a double posting because I have never posted any comments on any message board before and admittedly have no idea what I am doing...i didnt even realize I could use spell check until now!  I think when I signed up for TUG, it stated that users can email other users so please feel free to do so with any specific questions you may have.  I will email you back on my work email so you can see i am not associated with these consultant scum.

From everything I gathered in my experience, I think these clowns have a legitimate (albeit disgusting and immoral) business plan and once their quota is filled at this resort, they take their team of locust "consultants" and will move to another financially distressed resort like Chalet High.

I fully realize my previous post may have created additional anxiety but from a certain standpoint, this resort has turned into a "pyramid scheme" of sorts and the people left with deeds when these rats leave town will be stuck picking up the peices financially.  Makes one wonder if these guys took a play out of the "Madoff Book of Ethics and Economics"?

Given the overall state of our country's financial institutions, I actually have concerns about the long-term viability of the timeshare industry as a whole.  Many people "finance" timeshares with home equity loans, credit cards, or other means (keep in mind, almost no otehr timeshares cost $5k-$8k like ours)and since those types of financing are no longer easily accessible for many Americans, it begs the question:  who will buy all these deeds that people like me are dumping or abandoning across the country?  I see these properties simply being available for rent to anyone who wants them vs being a vacation investment deeded to one owner for one week for 50 years.  The properties may eventually all just be corporately owned and managed by the Hilton/Marriott's of the world with the "timeshares" being accessible the same way a hotel room is.  How else can these places possibly survice otherwise economically?  I guess what I am saying is that I feel there is a bigger issue longterm with the viability of the current timeshare business model and not just with Chalet High.  The less owners their are at a given location, the less revenue available from MF's...that means they eitehr fold or raise MF's which creates a downward spiral.  Just my thoughts...

Again, please dont hesitate to email me with any questions about my experience.


----------



## steve and lola

We own a pedestal house at Chalet High, gifted from my parents (now deceased) who purchased in 1984.  I want to follow the discussion of ownership being date-limited, by quoting a rather long and convoluted sentence from our deed:  

_"Each Unit Week is succeeded by a succession of other Unit Weeks in consecutive and chronological order with possession of the Lot designated above, revolving among the owners of the other Unit Weeks described in the said Declaration in order annually; it being the intent of the parties hereto that each Unit Week shall be considered a separate estate held separately and independently by the respective Owner thereof for and during the period of time assigned to each such Unit Week in the said Declaration, each such estate bing succeeded by the next in unending succession governed by the said Declaration until 12:00 noon on the first Friday in the year 2040, after which date none of the said estates shall recur;"_

I am not a lawyer (whew!) and I will be consulting one, but I believe that what that last phrase means is that after that first Friday, 2040, we no longer own the timeshare.  Am I wrong? Who WILL own it on that day?

We have received all of the letters from eValley and RCG that others have discussed in this thread; I made and then broke an appointment for the webinar after reading this thread.  My spouse has forbidden me to make any further payments to Chalet High, and wants to simply walk away and force them to foreclose.

So, MY question: What happens when we do this?  We don't care about losing the timeshare, we don't care about not being RCI members anymore.

We owe no moneys on the unit other than maintenance fee for this year (ignoring the $150 request), we have stellar credit ratings, own our primary home with no mortgage, all kids raised and out of the house, etc., etc.  Both of us still work full time, although that will be changing in the foreseeable future (turned 60 this year . . .)

Your thoughts, folks?


----------



## CLEAN SL8

My wife and I are in a much different situation (late twenties with one toddler) than you, so "buying-out" was our "safe" option.  While I am not a lawyer nor have I consulted with one, I honestly feel your spouse is correct and you should simply stop all payments and walk-away.  We 100% would have taken that approach if we weren't so young into our credit-bearing lives.  Trust me...PAYING to get out of this mess was the LAST thing we wanted to do with our money right now but we figured it is not prudent to take a credit hit so yound into our adult lives.  Plus, by time we consulted a lawyer and/or tried to sell and pay closing costs/re-conveyence fees it would be a wash either way.  This was the fastest and easiest way to walk away and never look back.  If I were in your shoes, I would not give them a penny and let the "new majority owners" eat that cost with the money they made off ex-owners like me.  I would bet that it does not make financial sense for them to seek legal action against owners who are "behind" in their MF's (unless they can seek legal fees and interest, etc) so you are probably safe. I hope my experience and insight helps somewhat!  Good-Luck!


----------



## garyashcraft

*Are you serious???*



speedy said:


> We have been in contact with the Attorney General's Office's Common Interest Community Ombudsman, Department of Professional & Occupational Regulation (804-367-0373) several times over the past few months.  They have had numerous complaints about Creekside Village and Chalet High and are investigating the situation.  However, while they may be able to take regulatory actions against the management, they would probably not be able to assist the timeshare owners directly in getting our money back, and they suggest hiring an attorney.  We are thinking about doing this, and were wondering if anyone would be interested in a few of us getting together to hire an attorney and file a class-action suit (or something of that nature)?  Also, has anyone else hired an attorney or have one they would recommend?



Hello, everyone, I just received the same letter everyone has been describing.  I had no idea Chalet High was in such bad shape.  The letter I received today dated March 18th, 2010 if the first communication I have personally received letting me know there was anything wrong at all.  Of course, I googled everything and found this blog.  What are we all suppose to do?  Just watch why they might leave us with nothing.  Yes, if this does go down and the Attorney General in VA can not help, we all definitely should get together and file a class action suit.  I would be more than happy to do that and try to get some of our money back.  Also has anything had any trouble with doing any exchanges with II since all of this has happened?  I read another quote that said if Chalet High gets down to a very low score that other resorts wouldnt allow exchanges and then you would certainly be screwed because you wouldnt be able to even exchange out.  I have only been to Chalet High once since I bought and really didnt like it.  Since then we have just always exchanged ours out for other locations.  Any info about how to get involved with the lawsuit, just please pass it along.


----------



## Erlande

*Acadia Resort Village - Maine*

Hello, I just joined this forum today.  I too received a letter from my timeshare regarding a meeting that will be hosted by RCG.   We are in Maine and this came as a big surprise to me.  The biggest surprise is that they will not give us any information as to what the meeting is all about.  My husband and I must BOTH come...oooh, that remark brought dollar signs to mind.  Only 6 persons at a time in each meeting...more $$$$.  I told them that if this was some kind of ploy to get one cent out of us that I was going to be very angry.   I resent having to drive to this meeting and resent the fact that this information can't be handled through the mail, as the letter was.  I started 'googling' and found this forum, thank goodness!  I was already suspicious but now I'm mad as a hatter.   I called them back after reading what you all had to say.  I was rudely told that I shouldn't base my 'uneducated and uninformed opinion' on a blog!  Well, I have.  And as you can see...the rudeness has begun.  Seems are just beginning the pressure here at Acadia Village.  At this point we are not going to attend their meetings.  If there is any further information they wish for us to know, they can save us both some time and send it through the mail.   Would love to hear the outcome of those of you earlier afflicted by this timeshare epidemic.   




garyashcraft said:


> Hello, everyone, I just received the same letter everyone has been describing.  I had no idea Chalet High was in such bad shape.  The letter I received today dated March 18th, 2010 if the first communication I have personally received letting me know there was anything wrong at all.  Of course, I googled everything and found this blog.  What are we all suppose to do?  Just watch why they might leave us with nothing.  Yes, if this does go down and the Attorney General in VA can not help, we all definitely should get together and file a class action suit.  I would be more than happy to do that and try to get some of our money back.  Also has anything had any trouble with doing any exchanges with II since all of this has happened?  I read another quote that said if Chalet High gets down to a very low score that other resorts wouldnt allow exchanges and then you would certainly be screwed because you wouldnt be able to even exchange out.  I have only been to Chalet High once since I bought and really didnt like it.  Since then we have just always exchanged ours out for other locations.  Any info about how to get involved with the lawsuit, just please pass it along.


----------



## Annoyed

Erlande said:


> At this point we are not going to attend their meetings. .



Oh go ahead and go to the meeting and relish in the glory of saving other people their money when you ask difficult questions now that you are forearmed.  Have fun with them and mention this thread.
By the way just for giggles you might want to check out the number of lawsuits against your timeshare in both the circuit and district courts.  I did and boy did I find a number of people that are not happy.


----------



## Annoyed

I smell desperation, or is that my socks?  Anyway, RCG has started cold calling, apparently they called my wife today asking if we had received the letters and if we wanted to have a telecon about the scam......I mean opportunity with evalley.   Can't they even track a simple thing like who attends their meetings?  And RCG says the owners association is disorganized.


----------



## strandlover

*Chalet High TS on eBay*

I just noticed that there is a Chalet High TS on ebay item #360260057550

The poor soul who is bidding is in for a surprise.


----------



## MLynnEH

Actually, the same seller has two Chalet High timeshares up for auction, and the same person has bid on both.  Further, it appears that 80% of this particular bidder's bids are made on this particular seller's auctions.  

Interesting, no?

MLEH


----------



## katej

We also received a letter today from Acadia Village Resort.  We haven't called for an appointment and it doesn't sound like it would be any fun.  We purchased back in the 90's and have used our week almost every year, but we certainly do not want to pay for them to take it back....


----------



## katej




----------



## hfmcb

*Acadia Village Resort, Ellsworth, ME*

Hi, I’m responding to cellman54’s 5/11/09 posting and katej. This is my 3rd attempt at getting my email posted.  Other than cellman54’s cut and pasted abbreviated post, I provided a short blurb from the Virginia BBB when I looked up Chalet High and look whose name came up… Jim Mason! Hmm, the guy who owns Infinite Escape.  Also check out the link below.

A. Chalet High and Resort Consulting Group 

________________________________________
I attended a meeting with Resort Consulting Group on 5/8/09 about Chalet High. Here is what they presented to me.

Options:
1. Keep timeshare and ride out the storm. 

2. Sell to E Valley L.L.C. (Internet based E-Bay seller and holding company with a local office in Harrisonburg Va.) Licensee of Infinite Escape software used to find vacation rentals.
They offer rentals at a discount not ownership, so there is no homeowner liability there.

There is a yearly membership and software licensing fee of $189.00.

I did a followup with the BBB of Harrisonburg Va online and found E Valley L.L.C. (Infinite Escape software) is owned by James Mason who is also the registered owner of resortconsultinggroup.net

Hope this helps
________________________________________
Last edited by cellman54 : May 11, 2009 at 12:06 AM. Reason: text wouldnt line up correctly 

B. This came from the Virginia BBB where Chalet High was rated F
"According to information provided by Jim Mason, Chad Marketing has been dissolved and its assets have been purchased by Chalet High Management."

C. http://hburgnews.com/2007/10/26/junk-mail/ This link talks about Jim Mason’s ebay store. There also mentions the Massanutten TS.

Well Acadia Village Resort finally started getting bombarded with the infamous RCG letter. I received mine 5/15/10 and went to it thinking that it was a follow-up to a HOA meeting. About 2 or 3 years ago, we went to a HOA meeting and discussed the dismal financial situation of our resort thanks to our developer John Walker. He is at least $500K in debt and owes the IRS about $75K. Supposedly, the court route looked just as dismal or HOA can’t get off their duffs to get him there. It was a long meeting and my husband was too fidgety in those plastic chairs that it became distracting so I couldn’t remember too much.  Our MFs were due to increase, which it had been for several years. Ours went from $188 in the late 80s to now $327. We bought the TSs for exchanging purposes.

The RCG presentation was led by Chase Heatwole with two other consultants, Jim Gray and Heath McKinnie. We were told pretty much the same stuff as what cellman54 mentioned, right down to the math. For our 2 TSs, we were offered $7000 towards the $9990 software license for Infinite Escape. We’d have to come up with the $2490. 

Back around 1997, we thought of selling the TSs. I had asked the resort what they were worth and the we could sell both for $7K. We paid a bit over $5K/wk. If Walker ends up screwing the owners, we were told that we would be responsible for the debt, which was ~total of $750 to be tacked onto our existing MF. With an over 50 brain, and a little slow to react, the offer almost sounded good to get out. Thank goodness I found this website to check. I found this by Googling “Resort Consulting Group”. 

What caught my attention was Heatwole had mentioned there was a resort that was going under because it had the lowest MFs and that was the trouble for the resort’s failure. By reading the emails, it sounded like he was referring to the Chalet High resort. He alluded to when the poop hit the fan, those who chose to stay and ride it out all started calling RCG wanting to know what to do.

So, my question, as of this writing on 06/05, what happened to all of you at Chalet High? Did a new developer come in and jack up your MFs twice as much like they said they would? We were told that the HOA was looking for a new developer and it will jack up our MFs to pay for the renovations.

We thought about foregoing on the taxes and MFs but we are in our 50s and have excellent credit. Also, our jobs depend on a clean credit report as well. So we can’t afford to do that.

Well me started to fill out the papers but thought twice about it. We do want out but this may not be in my best interest. UGH! 

Anyone (this includes Chalet High folks too) care to weigh in? Katej you around?


----------



## pwilliam88

*Hi all*

I haven't been on site for a while and just wondering how all have been dealing with Chalet.  Has anyone been down this year??  Wondering how all the improvements have taken shape, or were they even done??  Well I have to get back to my roof...winds and fallen trees have given me new skylights!! Look forward to hearing from y'all.


----------



## AkronOhio

*M Fees*

I received my yearly maintenance fee invoice this weekend and I didn't pay the $150.00 special assessment fee in February so that added it to my yearly fee.  There hasn't been much talk lately, does anyone have an update?


----------



## tonyg

katej said:


> We also received a letter today from Acadia Village Resort.  We haven't called for an appointment and it doesn't sound like it would be any fun.  We purchased back in the 90's and have used our week almost every year, but we certainly do not want to pay for them to take it back....



Kate, I'm at Acadia Village this week and will be checking things out. So far it looks like a variation of the PCC scam---scare tactics and a trade in for weeks towards the infinite escapes unsustainable membership.


----------



## hfmcb

Hey folks, 
Thanks for starting back up. 
Do you folks ever do exchanges or just go to Chalet every year?

I was able to get into the Infinite Escape website with cellman54's info. What they offer for places to go are not that great. There seem to be more hotel availabilities than condos. In fact, I checked the II directory. Though it may be thinner, there are newer resorts added. I checked St. Maarten because we were thinking of heading down there for the winter and noticed all kinds of resorts added. Some were missing but hey, maybe II was on the ball for courting newer places.

Anticipating the new MFs is a drag because we have to budget it in with 2 weeks. We'll probably sell off 1 of the TSs if we get another big assessment. 

Someone please let us know what's going on at Chalet because what affects you folks may affect us in Maine.
Take care!


----------



## hfmcb

tonyg,
Are you staying at the older units 1-26?
If you are, what do you think of the condition of the place?

After the presentation ended, the RCG consultant came over to do his thing. When it was over, he did the car saleman thing by saying, let me go check and see what your TS was evaluated at. Then a few minutes he came back and said the 2 TSs together were worth $7K because they were the older units. I excused myself to go out front to ask the woman at the desk if our unit was unoccupied. Unfortunately, it was occupied. 

When we first bought the TSs, we actually stayed there a few times and about 2-3 years ago, we stayed a night for the HOA meeting. The place really didn't change that much. It was certainly in much better shape than some of the other places we went to .

Let me know what you think. Maybe we ought to get WalMart into the TS resort business at the rate things are going!


----------



## MLynnEH

The $150 was tacked on to our maintenance fee, too.  Other than that, I have heard nothing.  The annual meeting of the HOA was supposed to be held sometime in May, but we didn't receive a notice about it this year, so I don't know whether one was even held, much less what if anything was decided there.  We'll probably hear all about it the next time they come around for another "special assessment".

MLEH


----------



## klswift

I own a week at unit # 30 Chalet High and just returned from a weeks stay.  This was the first year we've stayed at the unit since purchasing in the mid 80's. Although the interior has had few if any upgrades (still VCR), it seemed clean and dry.  The exterior, on the other hand, has aged to different stages of rot.  All of the units appeared to be in the same stage of disrepair. A Dan Logan from EValley came to schedule an appointment with me, but cancelled at the last minute.  He did tell me that EValley has control of 400 weeks.  He showed no interest in making a pitch or attempting to have me pay for buyout.  It appears that EValley has control of the outdoor swimming pool.  There is little I understand about the situation with Wayne Alexander and all other entities.  I plan to write a certified letter to Mr. Alexander requesting financial statements for the past few years.  I have payed thousand's of dollars in fees and there is NO indication that any of that money has been used to make improvements to the property.  One of the issues that was mentioned in the special assement letter - to replace the polybutylene pipes - was not addressed.  My unit still has these pipes.  I am very familiar as I had a townhouse with the same issue. I would certainly like to know what organization within the state of VA would be a good starting point to investigate Mr. Alexander and the misuse of funds, etc.


----------



## tonyg

hfmcb said:


> tonyg,
> Are you staying at the older units 1-26?
> If you are, what do you think of the condition of the place?
> 
> After the presentation ended, the RCG consultant came over to do his thing. When it was over, he did the car saleman thing by saying, let me go check and see what your TS was evaluated at. Then a few minutes he came back and said the 2 TSs together were worth $7K because they were the older units. I excused myself to go out front to ask the woman at the desk if our unit was unoccupied. Unfortunately, it was occupied.
> 
> When we first bought the TSs, we actually stayed there a few times and about 2-3 years ago, we stayed a night for the HOA meeting. The place really didn't change that much. It was certainly in much better shape than some of the other places we went to .
> 
> Let me know what you think. Maybe we ought to get WalMart into the TS resort business at the rate things are going!



We stayed the older Phase 1 units. There were a few changes and nothing really was in need of immediate repair or replacement. We have stayed at the resort over a dozen times and really prefer the older townhouses even tho they do not have AC. Initially the sales guy (Chase) told a resort employee he wanted to talk to me but he seemed to avoid me after someone contacted their Virginia office requesting information.


----------



## tonyg

katej said:


> We also received a letter today from Acadia Village Resort.  We haven't called for an appointment and it doesn't sound like it would be any fun.  We purchased back in the 90's and have used our week almost every year, but we certainly do not want to pay for them to take it back....



Apparently some of the owners have not gotten the letter yet. The scare tactic is that several units were foreclosed on for non-payment of real estate taxes and the developer is reputedly in financial difficulty and still owns several off season units where the fees are in arrears. At any rate, we were considering buying a resale there(even brought the checkbook), but the scare tactics and presence of the questionable outside outfit changed my mind. If these guys end up putting the trade-ins on ebay, I might pick one up there even cheaper.


----------



## tonyg

Apparently the vacation club is sustainable because all it is is software with an annual fee that accesses several sites where varying accomodations are offered. So one apparently would be buying into a program for a large fee and annual fee thereafter to access together what they could access themselves seperately for free. Such a deal !


----------



## hfmcb

Hey klswift,

Look into the state attorney's office and the Better Business Bureau.
Good luck.


----------



## steve and lola

So, finally, here's the end of our timeshare story about Chalet High.  My wife and I decided not to play, and we told the gentleman exactly that when he did call to have our telephone 'appointment'.  I wrote a letter to the management office, stating we would be abandoning our ownership and would not be paying any further fees under any circumstances; I sent it by fax and US Mail.  Here's the interesting part: Within 2 weeks I got a reply from a Heather High, with a Deed transferring ownership to Chalet High Owners' Association (including a clause that they absolve us of all responsibility for current and future maintenance fees).  We signed and notarized, sent it back, and Jay M. Fulk, VP, has countersigned and sent me a copy, so it's done.  They were very responsive throughout this transaction, clearly it's an outcome that fits into their scheme.   I hope this sheds some light for the rest of you . . . Best of luck dealing with these snakes.


----------



## Ubil

My wife and I had our owned week at Creekside Village this past week.  I had not been there for two years, so with the increased maintenance fees for the past two years I was hoping to see some improvements.

No such luck.  The place continues to run down.  We arrived to outside stairs (crooked and uneven) and path (full of rocks approaching boulder size)  to the upper unit still unsafe.  The heat pump had been hit by one of the falling rocks and had a huge dent in it (I was surprised it was still working).  The outside walls and decks still need replacing.  

Inside, in addition to a long list of maintenance issues that we had told the resort about for several years (by phone, letter, and evaluation sheets - I won't detail the list here), we found ants crawling over the kitchen counters.

So we decided to give up hoping that Creekside Village would one day improve.  We have paid eValley to take it off of our hands.


----------



## moneytrap

*2010 update*

I have been reading all the posts below.  I purchased a "to be built" in 2003.  And, surprise! It's still not built....My husband and I decided this year to finally stop payments on the nonexistent unit, and guess what?  Now they are reporting it to the credit bureaus as a loan that I am behind in paying.  (by the way-all the years prior it never even showed up on my credit-never existed)  I am fed up with this scam and want to get my money back, want my excellent credit repaired, and want everyone else who has fallen into the same trap to be re-paid.  Too much to ask?


----------



## Ubil

*50 Sold, 31 Built*

I was told that the weeks for 50 Creekside Village units were sold, but only 31 built.

That was one of the major reasons that we got out when we could.  It is a legal mess.


----------



## tonyg

I was back to Acadia Village again and sometime between my June stay and mid-September, Resort Consulting Group was tossed out for doing things other than they were supposed to.


----------



## Annoyed

We did it!   After five years of legal fees and broken promises by Alexander Properites we will finally have satisfactory closure.  Today we were informed that the forced sale was finally going to happen and also include the “fitness center”.  

1,  	That all real estate owned by Alexander Properites, Inc., and located in Shenandoah County, as more particularly set forth in the Plaintiffs' Second Amended Complaint, Shall SHALL BE SOLD pursuant to the Plaintiffs' judgment liens;

We told AP they ticked off the wrong people.  They didn't believe us, their mistake.

The auction should happen sometime in early to mid-November, stay tuned.

It has been a long, frustrating and expensive road, but we finally will have closure.


----------



## Patri

Is that the fitness center shared by the other area resorts? Not much of a facility, really. What does that mean for them?


----------



## garyashcraft

Deary Annoyed, I am so glad to hear that someone else might be taking over the properties but do you know what might happen to the people that still own weeks at that resort?  I have had my unit since the mid 1990's.  Has anyone heard what might happen?  I mean its good that Alexander is not going to own the resort but what happens to all the deeded weeks that I am sure many people like me still have.  Well if you have any info at all, could you please pass along.  Its so great to maybe have a new owner that will do something with the place besides just take everyone's money.  Thanks for everything you did.  Please let us know what might happen.


----------



## Annoyed

Patri said:


> Is that the fitness center shared by the other area resorts? Not much of a facility, really. What does that mean for them?



This is the fitness center that has a swiming pool, I don't think this is the one that shares space where you check in at.  What does this mean, they were making money by charging creekside and chalet high associatons a per unit per week fee I think somewhere around $13/unit/week. 
this should sell for a decent amount of money.


----------



## Annoyed

garyashcraft said:


> Deary Annoyed, I am so glad to hear that someone else might be taking over the properties but do you know what might happen to the people that still own weeks at that resort?  I have had my unit since the mid 1990's.  Has anyone heard what might happen?  I mean its good that Alexander is not going to own the resort but what happens to all the deeded weeks that I am sure many people like me still have.  Well if you have any info at all, could you please pass along.  Its so great to maybe have a new owner that will do something with the place besides just take everyone's money.  Thanks for everything you did.  Please let us know what might happen.



I have no idea what might happen.  Gather up some friends and buy a piece at the auction.


----------



## klswift

Annoyed said:


> I have no idea what might happen.  Gather up some friends and buy a piece at the auction.



I just reviewed the minutes of the meeting regarding the status of Alexander Properties.  What I gather is that the conditions set were focused on sales of non-existent units.  There does not appear to be any explanation of long term solution.  I guess one can assume that Alexander will not have the resources to build the units and may default, but that is an asumption.  I will include the link to the states findings.  If Annoyed could provide more detail, that would be great.
http://townhall.virginia.gov/L/GetF...t\Meeting\147\14824\Minutes_DPOR_14824_v4.pdf


----------



## garyashcraft

*What Happens Next*

Dear Everyone, I have been reading the posts and it does look like the property is going to be sold in one way or another.  If anyone has deeded weeks at the resort, have you been approached by anyone to figure out if those deeds could transfer to the new owner?  Does anyone know?  I just would hate to be out the money I have paid since I bought my week in the mid 90's.  I paid my contract off early and have been paying the yearly fees on time every year since.  I guess I could say I have probably gotten my worth from the property there but would just like to know exactly what would happen if the entire property is sold.  Wasnt there an attorney on this thread that filed a lawsuit against Alexander Properties?  If so, could you maybe comment at all about what might happen.  I see the order from the DOPR about what Mr. Fulk is required to do to come within compliance with the Board, but it looks like, to me, that would be a lot of work for him and its probably easier for him to walk away or sale.  Well if anyone has any information about the deeded weeks, could you please pass it along.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Annoyed

klswift said:


> I just reviewed the minutes of the meeting regarding the status of Alexander Properties.  What I gather is that the conditions set were focused on sales of non-existent units.  There does not appear to be any explanation of long term solution.  I guess one can assume that Alexander will not have the resources to build the units and may default, but that is an asumption.  I will include the link to the states findings.  If Annoyed could provide more detail, that would be great.
> http://townhall.virginia.gov/L/GetF...t\Meeting\147\14824\Minutes_DPOR_14824_v4.pdf



There isn't much to say.  The sale hasn't been scheduled yet.  If you go to the district and circuit court sites and search for alexander properties you will discover how many people are annoyed with AP.  We filed becuase of the non-existant buildings that AP had three years to build.here we are 7 or 8 years after we bought and the units still are not built.


----------



## lhboss1

For kicks, I logged on to this user group to check the status Chalet Hi.  I'm delighted to see that the property is to be sold.  Like the rest of you, I wonder that will ultimately mean for us.  We paid off our 3 weeks back in the 80's.  I stopped paying the maintenance fees in 2009 because it appeared to be throwing good money after bad.  For about 6 months I was receiving daily calls on my cell phone that I refused to answer.  Now what?


----------



## CrappyCreekside

*End Result*

MoneyTrap - my husband and I hired a VA attorney to file a Warrant in Debt against Alexander Properties, Inc.  We received a default judgment for all of the monies paid to Concord Servicing LLC.  

This past month, Concord Servicing, LLC, decided to report the delinquent payments since the judgment to the credit bureaus.  After several letters back and forth to the Attorney and Concord Servicing, LLC, and Alexander Properties, Inc.  Concord is supposed to remove the negative information from the credit report.  We also filed disputes with all three credit bureaus with the supporting documentation.  It has been two weeks and the negative information remains on the credit report.  And, like you, Concord never reported to the credit bureaus until they stopped receiving their money.  

Our Unit was never built.  We purchased in 2004 and went to the resort several times.  We were very disappointed that it was mismanaged and left to rot away.  We really like the area for vacation.

If the property is sold, hopefully the people will get paid from the proceeds of the sale.  I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Annoyed

CrappyCreekside said:


> MoneyTrap - my husband and I hired a VA attorney to file a Warrant in Debt against Alexander Properties, Inc.  We received a default judgment for all of the monies paid to Concord Servicing LLC.
> 
> This past month, Concord Servicing, LLC, decided to report the delinquent payments since the judgment to the credit bureaus.  After several letters back and forth to the Attorney and Concord Servicing, LLC, and Alexander Properties, Inc.  Concord is supposed to remove the negative information from the credit report.  We also filed disputes with all three credit bureaus with the supporting documentation.  It has been two weeks and the negative information remains on the credit report.  And, like you, Concord never reported to the credit bureaus until they stopped receiving their money.
> 
> Our Unit was never built.  We purchased in 2004 and went to the resort several times.  We were very disappointed that it was mismanaged and left to rot away.  We really like the area for vacation.
> 
> If the property is sold, hopefully the people will get paid from the proceeds of the sale.  I am not holding my breath.



WOW just WOW.  They are in breach and you are suffering the bad credit report.  We filed suit after the I think third year and were tired of excuses.  Their records were so bad that even 3 or 4 years after reaching settlement with them we still recieved payment notices.  I dont know if it is too late now but you may still be able to get in line for settlement.  spend $100 and talk to a lawyer NOW.


----------



## moneytrap

Annoyed said:


> WOW just WOW.  They are in breach and you are suffering the bad credit report.  We filed suit after the I think third year and were tired of excuses.  Their records were so bad that even 3 or 4 years after reaching settlement with them we still recieved payment notices.  I dont know if it is too late now but you may still be able to get in line for settlement.  spend $100 and talk to a lawyer NOW.



Thank you CrappyCreekside and Annoyed!  The above posts bring a smile to my face!  Your story encourages me and gives me hope that I too can get my money back and credit repaired.


----------



## Bikeguy

*Glad I found this thread*

I was thinking about getting a Creekside Village timeshare, solely because of the low maintenance fees.

Boy, am I glad I found this thread!

What a nightmare.  I really hope the owners can salvage something.


----------



## Annoyed

Bikeguy said:


> I was thinking about getting a Creekside Village timeshare, solely because of the low maintenance fees.
> 
> 
> What a nightmare.  I really hope the owners can salvage something.




While I'm not the only one involved I'm glad I could help show the problem.  I'd like to take a more direct route like a big sign on the roadside to the timeshare but my lawyer said don't botherIi've created enought problems for the pair.  Oh well I'll at least head down for the sale and maybe get to meet the infamous Mr. Fulk and Alexander.  I hope Mr. Fulk remembers the day he said I won't get my money back. I got news for Mr Fulk    :whoopie:  I'm getting my money back oh and plus legal fees.


----------



## marksadams01

*Long Time Owner*

I bought one of the Chalet weeks in 1981.  Then, only the 7 chalets were there. The staff would have a basket of goodies, gourmet coffee, and a bottle of champagne, and even fresh flowers all set out on the dining room table for each week's guests. The weeks were quiet and beautiful. I even bought a second week to get two weeks of heaven each June with my family. This was all before "Alexander Properties." My, have times changed,  I am so disheartened.  I have been in Afghanistan these last two years with my job, and have been unable to reach anyone to figure out what is going on.  Is the place still there??  Where is our yearly maintenance/membership fee going?  msa


----------



## jra102

*So What's the Deal now?*

I have been unable/unwilling to pay maintenance fees for the last couple years and I just received a collections notice from Continental Central Credit, Inc. I own my week outright.

My credit is already in the crapper from other personal issues, so I am inclined to ignore these guys...

Who is in charge of what used to be Chalet High Owner's Assoc? Is there someone worth contacting so I don't have to talk to these collections Nazis? Is it worth it or should I just let it go to foreclosure and wash my hands of this?

What additional action should I take?

Thanks.


----------



## Annoyed

jra102 said:


> I have been unable/unwilling to pay maintenance fees for the last couple years and I just received a collections notice from Continental Central Credit, Inc. I own my week outright.
> 
> 
> What additional action should I take?
> 
> Thanks.



Call a lawyer.


----------



## Annoyed

marksadams01 said:


> Is the place still there??  Where is our yearly maintenance/membership fee going?  msa



From my lawyer.
"all of Alexander Properties, Inc.'s real estate is being marketed for sale through Accent Realty, LTD, and Florin Copaceanu (excluding AP's fractional interest in any time-share units, which Shenandoah County is pursuing for delinquent property taxes)."

The fitness building is on the market for $499,990
http://www.realestatebook.com/Homes/USA/VA/Basye/2742-Fairway-Dr/101-3001034326


----------



## BearsFan315

*Going to be Interesting...*

We are scheduled to go on vacation in July, we own a week at Bryce, in the Chalets !!  been an owner there for 10+ years, and jsut been watching the place slide down hill.  Also been following this post/ board about events and happenings.  

Wonder what surprises are in store for us this year up there ?? Last time we lsot access to the lake & outdoor pool, so what is next, checkin in at the out house , and sleep next to the creek ??  

Wonder IF anyone will buy the facility ?? was hopign someone would buy out the Chalet part and turn it around, too bad I do not have that MUCH money sitting around . . .


----------



## Annoyed

BearsFan315 said:


> Wonder IF anyone will buy the facility ?? was hopign someone would buy out the Chalet part and turn it around, too bad I do not have that MUCH money sitting around . . .



I'm betting that one of the other local timeshare companies will buy it at the property tax auction.


----------



## BearsFan315

As noted before we will be Vacationing there in July...  I called and talked to the resort this past week and talked to them about the amenities & activities for this year, and the answer was straight forward & simple, "There are NO planned Activites this year" they stated that the indoor pool would be open and operational as normal, however as before no access to the outdoor pool or lake, no socials, trips, gatherings, etc...  Only good thing is that the slope/ Bryce Mountain is still operational so they will still be doing grass skiing, boarding, tubing, chair lift rides, roack climbing, and zip lines (granted the prices ahve gone up).

Will provide feedback on anything that We learn or uncover while we are there, any special request... ( That are legal )


----------



## MLynnEH

I've been talking this morning with various and sundry Shenandoah County officials, including the attorney who handles Alexander's chronic property tax delinquencies for the county. The county cannot go after Alexander until they are three years delinquent. Right now, they are only two and a half years behind, so their next action can't take place before January. If Alexander and Fulk follow their usual pattern, they will eventually pay just enough to avoid having the property seized and then let things molder until the next time they achieve the three year delinquency mark. This dance has been going on for years and years. So unless something changes, the county won't be seizing the units Alexander owns any time soon.


----------



## BearsFan315

How nice, probably another reason they are trying to sale the Rec/ Fitness  Center...  Each year we see less people & activities at the Resort.  Only good thing is our current Trading Power TPU with RIC has not Dropped to reflect the true lack of vaule inteh resort.  

Eventually guess it will all catch up, since less people go, no one pays the maintenance fees anymore, they definitely do not put any money back in to the resort...

time will tell


----------



## BearsFan315

Just met with the guy from RCG and they offered us 2 options, 1. stay with the resort and face paying outrageous fees, $700 a year plus special assessments of about $300 a year for the next 7 years per say. or sell out and take the exit option and join Patriots Vacations Program.  Base Premier program is $8990 Executive program is $9990 then $159 a year license fee for the main program and then $250 a year for the Prem or Exec Program tr
hat would give us rights for Chalet high...  the program looks and sounds like RCI portal, buy vacations for a discounted rate, or stay here under the program for $50 a night.  told us we have 24 hours to decide . . .


----------



## BearsFan315

*Infinte Escapes NOW Patriot Vacations, Inc.*

Well same old song and dance, they tried to sell us their vacation packages, however the twist is that it is NO longer Infinite Escapes, it is now Patriot Vacations, Inc.  and they say it is all of that and a bag of Chips . . .  lol  New name same old game . . .


----------



## lhboss1

*Chalet High Owner Invoice*

Well, I've received their pitiful attempt to take my $'s and I'm no more inclined now to send them the bucks.  They're billing me for 2010 & 2011 Ownership Fees ($550 each year) and the 2/15/10 Special Assessment of $150.00.  I still have no idea where those dollars will go and have absolutely no intention of paying.  The idea of paying more money to move to another "plan" is ridiculous.

I check in periodically with this BBS and appreciate the updates.


----------



## metsfan46

*Update on Creekside Village Financial Woes*

I bought a timeshare at Creekside Village for very little money on e-bay.  It looked like a relaxing place to go and after having read reviews of other visitors, I was kind of nervous about how bad the place was going to be.  However, once I got there I was pleasantly surprised.  The units are clean and efficient although not luxurious.  My relief was short-lived because the very next day I got the phone call from RCG on how they wanted to meet with owners individually to update us on all that has been going in the past year.  A sweaty nervous young man by the name of Ken was dispatched to our unit to give us the big scare.  From reading all the posts here I see they have been pitching the "scary story" for a few years now.  He explained that although Creekside/Chalet High were no longer in danger of bankruptcy, it had been taken over by Patriot Vacations.  The owner (I think the name was Michael Bell) owns another resort but he now owns 51% of Creekside/Chalet resort and is planning on raising our maintenance fees to about $700 per year plus an assessment fee of $300 (for each unit). These monies would then be used to upgrade his other timeshare.  I don't even know if this is legal but wouldn't our BOD have a problem with this.  WE pay higher maintenance fees but another resort gets updated?  He went on to say that the resort had so many problems because nothing has been updated in over 10 years but that his company (RCG) were trying to get the owners to stay.  He gave more bad news about a burnt down unit that was never rebuilt (Chalet High unit #7) and about a lawsuit against Mr. Wayne Alexander which he lost and that is the reason the fitness center is for sale.  After the big bad news, I asked him what were the options for the owners and that's when he promised to talk to the new guy (Bell) about a buy-out option for me (yes, he made it sound like it was especially for me).  Anyway, he called a few hours later to tell me that he personally convinced Mr. Bell to take my timeshare off my hands and he would give me a $7,000 credit so I could buy into his program, which costs 9,900 plus a $250 yearly fee.  Out-freaking-ragious!!  They want me to give up my two units and pay them almost $4,000 to take them off my hands.  Really?  Once I read all the posts here I realized they have been doing this to many others trying to scare them.  Apparently that $700 fee plus assessment threat has been given to others.  In any case, I didn't pay much for the units and the maintenance at $550 for two units is reasonable so I guess I will ride it out and see what happens.  I would like to hear from other owners, particularly from Creekside Village, although Ken did mention that Creekside and Chalet High merged a few years ago, to see what their thoughts are.  Oh, and Ken (the young sweaty guy) stopped by the unit again to let me know that if I was interested in my buy-out option it had to be done THAT week that I was there because it had to be done in person.  Interesting since I didn't have to be "there" to close on my timeshare purchase.  I told him I would consult an attorney to see about other options -- he left very quickly after that.  I don't know if he has any relation to Patriot Vacations but his office has a big Patriot vacations sign in front of it.  Any thoughts from other owners????


----------



## metsfan46

Did you buy into their program?  I got the same story last week.  Doesn't sound right -- to pay someone to buy something from you???


----------



## BearsFan315

*What are we Buying ??*

Yeah same pitch we got, and I have his note sheets here, where he ran through the exact same scenario, and all the glitz... Patriot Resorts is the same program as Infinite Escapes, I have yet to figure out what I was buying ??  All you get is the rights to use an internet based program to BUY a vacation, you do not own anything the licenese allwos you to surf the current bank of vacations available and buy one from there, you do not OWN anything.  Infact what they are selling you to use is basically a link to RCI as the prices, avaialability are about the same, just a fancy interface and they make a couple hundred a year off you paying to use their web base software.  And as for Unit #7 they throw that story at you, I own in Unit # 5 and was there a few weeks ago and #7 is in the process of being rebuilt, it has been framed, sided, roofed, and the inside has been frames out, electrical about in and looks like it is moving forward.  He told us they jsut built a fascade to cover it up, but i seen inside, looks like they are working on it to me, or those guys & trucks going there are just hangoing out ( :rofl: )

And I think in the scheme of things they are buying owners out to take over, like he said, they own 51% and the more they own the more control they have.  Also they are remoldeling the Chalet High Units next to the Fitness centers, new furnishings, LCD TV and the goodies.  My thought is if they are redoing hte units they are buying us out to fix up and resale, while also making money off of us by us buying into their program where we pay them for NOHTING..  go to their webiste, their goal is to make alternate source of income to recover the resort.  Buy back our units/ week fix it up and then resale and make more money...   

Has anyone gone through their Rental Scenario, where they try and sale you off as a renter not an owner ??

I am riding it out, as If we pay $1000 a year it would still be the same as if we sold it, apid for their program & fees & bought a decent vacation thorugh it.  Plus if it falls through, we have another timeshare to utilize and really nothing to lose...


----------



## metsfan46

After checking out on Saturday, we decided to drive by unit 7 in Chalet High and noticed that it is being reconstructed.  The outside looks new and inside it was gutted...there were some guys inside working on it so we realized that was another "scare tactic" from Ken.  I have read in the posts that there were no activities provided to owners this year unless you paid but we were allowed to go to the community pool for free by showing our key (not sure if this was always the case since this was my first year visiting).  We did have to pay $6/pp for the lake, but I thought it was well worth it because it was a nice spot to spend the day. I think maybe things are not as bad as they are trying to make it.  Who knows if his "51% ownership" is even true.  If it is true why is he still trying to buy out more owners??  I checked out the website for Patriot Vacations and can't imagine what exactly they are selling, it looks like a Expedia or other type travel website.  Ken mentioned that we would get the software for $250/year and then we could rent places for $50 per night.  I don't see what the benefit really is.  A seven day stay a year would be $250 plus $50X6 which is $300 for a total of $550 per year.  That is what I pay now for Creekside and I own it.  I just can't imagine that people are buying into this. If its the variety, I can exchange and visit other places as well.  Anyway, I am sending a request for information to Creekside (budget, BOD, etc) as an owner and we will see if they respond.  I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Patri

Who would buy the fitness center? It is worthless.  A small pool, hot-tub, tiny fitness room with a few machines and weights. Plus office space for check-in.


And I am sooo grateful we did not buy at Creekside years ago. Seriously considered it, but I wanted to stay there first. It's within driving distance. Haven't been there yet, but have been at a couple of the neighoring resorts that use the same facilities. Would not purchase at any of them, but OK for a cheap rental or trade. And then this mess broke loose. I can just watch from afar and hope for the best for all the owners.


----------



## BearsFan315

Well the $50 per night is only if you come back to Chalet / Creekside which is limited to the number of times & days you can come based on the Package you buy into.  The other Vacations you can BUy run the same as on RCI last Calls of about $299-399 per week if you book within a 60 day window, outside of that they run the normal $599+, many of hte ones we loked at were $799+ especially if it is a nicer resort and has amentities...

And I agree looks a lot like expedia of the sorts... so once again I am buying what ?? and then paying you how much a year  just for me to BUY a vacation somewhere   ... no thanks I am good.


----------



## Annoyed

*A little more to it ...*

There is a little more to that "Mr. Alexander lost the suit" than Patriot is letting on.  Either that or they haven't dug very far.  Look at Shenandoah County Circuit court info on case #: CL09000059.  Look at the # of plaintiffs, defendants, and the pleadings/orders and decide for yourself.  To me, it seems still open and ongoing ... to where is the question.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Chalet High Annual Property Owners Meeting December 10, 2011*

Did anyone else just receive the notice for the annual meeting of owners? This notice is the first one I have seen in years.

Don't give your proxy vote away to one of the folks listed. They have never represented the interest of anyone other than themselves.


----------



## MLynnEH

Our notice arrived in today's mail. Astounding! Like you, this is the first notice of an annual meeting we have seen in a long, long time. We're in Spokane, so will be unable to attend, but I have no intention of allowing them our proxy. Are you thinking of attending? If so, I would be willing to assign our proxy to you.


----------



## Ubil

Was this Chalet High only, or was Creekside Village included?


----------



## BearsFan315

WoW . . .  I have yet to receive this notification, however, it was one of the concerns that i raised when i was there this summer.  Why no meetings ??  Also from my experience in attending these mettings there have been less then 50 owners (probably like 25) at these meetings, we all voiced our opinions, expressed our concerns, and then they ( the board) blew us off, made their decision, second it, and then approve it.  They held so many votes, not even considering hte proxy votes.  Every time we went it felt like a Dictatorship, and they only had us there because they have to inform the owners.  IF they are having a meeting I will definetly make arrangements/ plans to attend.  Very interested in who has what to say on the board side of things.


----------



## jra102

*Proxy Votes*

If someone is attending, please post so that we can assign proxy votes to you. Even if the board does not honor them, it should still end up on record that proxy votes were not given to Wayne Alexander or Michael Belle...


----------



## BearsFan315

*CHOA Meeting Date/ Time*

Can someone post the Date, Time, Location, & any other info they have for this MEETING ?? PLEASE !!

I have NOT yet received anything.


----------



## GeorgeGarman

Annual meeting letter excerpts:
December 10, 2011 at 10:00a.m. 
Mt. Jackson Fire Hall - 6044 Main Street Mt. Jackson VA 22842

The letter says "please complete the proxy below..." with the options to have vote by: 
Wayne D Alexander President
J. Michael Belle
Other

Name and Unit and week.

I never bothered to meeting with RCG before. I recently recieved a letter from Patriot Vacations which basically says "we own a significant amount of property at the resort...we are working with Chalet High Management Company to mak improvements to the property and upgrade the accommodations...Recently we presented our plan to your management company which will allow the work to go forward while reducing maintenance fees and the need for future assessment for most of the owners here." Signed by Ken Cates, Director of Operations.
They are holding meeting  for us to discuss their options. They required reservations and wanted me to call Oct. 10-14th, 540-856-9108. I kept calling during their listed business hours, 9-3, and never got anyone. On the last day, I left a message and Monday the "secretary" called me back. She insisted she was only the secratary and could not give me _any_ details on what would be discussed. I was as explicit as asking for a copy of their proposal. I got no where and ended the call.

Love the thread!


----------



## BearsFan315

*It's Here*

Well got my letter today !!  Well the info for the Meeting.  We are planning on attending, as that weekend is currently free for us.

I love the part talking about upgrades to the telephone, must be getting away from the rotary ( :hysterical:  ) and gettingthem one of those push button phones fro the 80's !!

As always I am interested in what they are doing, and really would ilke to know where the money is going, has gone.  Prime example of Mis Management, well more like LACK OF Management !!


----------



## menewman52

I recently met with the Patriot Vacation group. I don't trust what they were saying although they seemed sincere. I have never attended a Board meeting in the past, but I will attend this one and I hope many of the other owners plan on attending. Anyone who reeds this post please let the rest of us know what you think.I would like to see a completely new Mgt. Team that will take control of themaintenance fees. look to here from others.


----------



## revdeb2

*CreeksideChalet High and Patriot Vacations, Inc*

We just returned from the presentation from Patriot Vacations, Inc.  The bottom line was -- keep ownership and pay through the nose over the next few years or transfer your deed for a fee -- and some benefits that look like the II Getaways -- and access to Creekside.  The fee, I think would vary depending upon the value -- a portion of the fee would be waved for membership in PVI.  The financials were in keeping with previous posts.  The transfer would cost $3,000+ to get rid of a timeshare (actually we have A/B Units)-- strangely the $ amount didn't change whether speaking of 1 or 2 units.  

We, like several others, have not received notice of the annual meeting.  We own at Creekside -- not sure whether that is another meeting, but we have not received any notices of annual meetings, so. . . 

We told the gentleman that we would get back to him -- we would not decide on the spot.  Thanks for starting this thread -- and please continue! 

We would plan to attend the December meeting if it is open to Creekside owners, and would really like to know more about this.


----------



## Acragle

*meeting letter*

We got our letter today Nov. 5, 2011.  We have been instructed to call between Nov. 9th to 12th 9am to 3pm.  We plan to attend but don't have the date or time. Isn't it funny how everyone is getting their letters at different times.  The by-laws state there is a yearly meeting for all owners. I haven't been notified of any in the last 8-12 years.

Everyone should be reading their by-laws.  We the owners need to take over the current board of officers.


----------



## Concerned Also

*Homeowners meeting - Chalet High*

Just FYI, Chalet High and Chalet High North were initially two separate homeowners associations.  Many years ago, they were legally combined into one homeowners association.  That is the group that has the December 10, 2011.

Creekside Village is a separate homeowners association.  I believe that it was expanded to include the units that they built on the top of the hill near the entrance and this is when many of the problems began such as issuing contracts and never building the units. Downturn in the economy caught up with having paid inflated prices for property.  Therefore no money to build units and pay mortgages.  

Both Chalet High and Creekside Village were and are being managed by Alexander Property and Management companies. It appears that everything has been run like a ponzi scheme. Annual fees from both homeowners association being used to pay bills, property mortgages, etc. That explains why there have not been any homeowners meeting for Chalet High for years or annual income/expense accountings sent each year to the homeowners either as required by law. 

I guess the same is true for Creekside Village homeowners association also. Amazing how long these types of activities can go on and continue to go on. They really work well when you have thousands of owners spread all over the U.S. and elsewhere and can not go to annual owners meeting. Everyone signs over their proxy vote and the same people stay the members of the board and decide how to spend, or not, the money coming in and they all appear to work for or are connected to Alexander Properties   companies. 

Just FYI, if you want a list of all of the owners for either homeowners association, the board of directors has to give permission. Want to bet you will never get that list of names, numbers and addresses.

If you are attending the Chalet High homeowners meeting December 10, it would be interesting to determine if they have a quorum as required by the bylaws to hold a meeting and conduct business and how do you know what they say is the truth. Need to read the bylaws to know what action they can legally take or not. Since they have failed to hold annual owners meetings and supply annual income/expense accountings to all owners as required by law I would suspect what was said by any current member of the board.


----------



## BearsFan315

*Another Letter from Patriot...*

Well I got my letter of INVITE to see what Patriot has up their sleeves this time...  Here is a quick scan of the Intro and letter we received...

"Dear Timeshare Owner,
Please let this serve as a letter of Introduction for Patriot Vacations, Inc.
Patriot Vacations is a member in "good standing" with your Homeowners Association.
As a maintenance fee paying timeshare owners they have an interest in reducing Maintenance fee increases and eliminating assessments.
We recommend you hear their Proposal
There is a dedicated phone number at the resort for your convenience.
Please do not call the accounting office or reservations/check-in as they will be unable to answer your questions.
Thank you,
The Management
Chalet High/Creekside Village Owners Association"

then the enclosed letter:

"Dear Owner,						 November 9, 2011
Our company is Patriot Vacations, Incorporated and we own a significant amount of inventory at the resort where you own your timeshare — Chalet High Resort — at Basye, Va.

You are receiving this letter from us because we are aware that there will be an increase in all of our maintenance fees again this year.

At present, we are working with Chalet High Management Company to make
improvements to the property and upgrade the accommodations however; the budget will not support all the work which needs to be done. Recently we presented a plan to your management company which will allow the work to go forward while reducing maintenance fees and the need for future assessments for most of the owners here. In presenting this to other owners we have received overwhelming support for the plan and would now like to get your opinion also.
We will be holding meetings at Bryce Resort over the next few weeks and encourage you to participate before anymore decisions are made about the improvements and upgrades — and the maintenance fees and assessments needed to pay for them.

Particularly if you have not been updated on changes that have occurred at the resort recently.

We have arranged accommodations for you at the Resort. At no charge.

As it is urgent that we implement this plan BEFORE fees go up. Please RSVP between November 16th thru November 19' at 540-856-9108. Our office hours are Wednesday thru Saturday from 9:00 am to 3:00 pm.

This is not a solicitation to buy a timeshare. There is no obligation to buy, sell or join anything.
There will be a question and answer period after presentation of the plan — we look forward to meeting you.

Thank you,

Ken Cates
Director of Operations"

They Patriot will probably run the show at the meeting if they own majority of timeshare, figure they can jack up prices on owners to drive them out plus the more we pay and cover the cost, the less they have to pay, meaning they can make MORE $$$ in the end.  As we know they are not paying full price on the maintenance fess on ALL the shares they own...


----------



## GeorgeGarman

Concerned Also said:


> Just FYI, Chalet High and Chalet High North were initially two separate homeowners associations.  Many years ago, they were legally combined into one homeowners association.  That is the group that has the December 10, 2011.
> 
> Creekside Village is a separate homeowners association.  I believe that it was expanded to include the units that they built on the top of the hill near the entrance and this is when many of the problems began such as issuing contracts and never building the units. Downturn in the economy caught up with having paid inflated prices for property.  Therefore no money to build units and pay mortgages.
> 
> Both Chalet High and Creekside Village were and are being managed by Alexander Property and Management companies. It appears that everything has been run like a ponzi scheme. Annual fees from both homeowners association being used to pay bills, property mortgages, etc. That explains why there have not been any homeowners meeting for Chalet High for years or annual income/expense accountings sent each year to the homeowners either as required by law.
> 
> I guess the same is true for Creekside Village homeowners association also. Amazing how long these types of activities can go on and continue to go on. They really work well when you have thousands of owners spread all over the U.S. and elsewhere and can not go to annual owners meeting. Everyone signs over their proxy vote and the same people stay the members of the board and decide how to spend, or not, the money coming in and they all appear to work for or are connected to Alexander Properties   companies.
> 
> Just FYI, if you want a list of all of the owners for either homeowners association, the board of directors has to give permission. Want to bet you will never get that list of names, numbers and addresses.
> 
> If you are attending the Chalet High homeowners meeting December 10, it would be interesting to determine if they have a quorum as required by the bylaws to hold a meeting and conduct business and how do you know what they say is the truth. Need to read the bylaws to know what action they can legally take or not. Since they have failed to hold annual owners meetings and supply annual income/expense accountings to all owners as required by law I would suspect what was said by any current member of the board.



Odd, but I own at Creekside, the ones on the hill, and I got the Chalet High owners meeting letter. (We did at one point in time -a VERY long 15 years or so - own Chalet High and "traded" to purchase Creekside.) 

From discussions here, it sounds like Creekside owner association is not the same as Chalet High. Did anyone get a Creekside owner's meeting notice? Did anyone call to ask about one?


----------



## Concerned Also

*Chalet High and Creekside Owner's Associations*

Chalet High and Creekside Owner's Associations are two different groups per their filings with the Va SCC. Below are their Va SCC ID numbers and their 2011 annual report listing officers and directors of each LLC.

This is why it is so difficult for owners to figure out what is going on because many do not know which owner's association they belong to I think. Also because Alexander Property Management or a company thereof operates all of the properties and both home owner's association it makes it even more confusing. This is why it seems to be a ponzi and shell game going on at the same time. 

Hope the below information helps. 

Chalet High: SCC ID NO: 02319275

SCC eFile
(6/10)
2011 ANNUAL REPORT
COMMONWEALTH OF VIRGINIA
STATE CORPORATION COMMISSION
211523502
1.) CORPORATION NAME:
CHALET HIGH OWNERS' ASSOCIATION
2.) VA REGISTERED AGENT NAME AND OFFICE ADDRESS:
OFFICER
WAYNE D. ALEXANDER
1518 ORKNEY GRADE
P. O. BOX 12
BASYE, VA 22810
3.) CITY OR COUNTY OF VA REGISTERED OFFICE:
SHENANDOAH COUNTY
4.) STATE OR COUNTRY OF INCORPORATION:
VA
DUE DATE: 7/31/2011
SCC ID NO: 02319275
5.) STOCK INFORMATION
CLASS AUTHORIZED
6.) PRINCIPAL OFFICE ADDRESS:
ADDRESS: P.O. BOX 12
393 BIRD HAVEN WAY
CITY/ST/ZIP: BASYE, VA 22810-
7.) DIRECTORS AND PRINCIPAL OFFICERS: All directors and principal officers must be listed. An individual
may be designated as both a director and an officer.
X OFFICER X DIRECTOR
NAME: WAYNE D ALEXANDER
TITLE: PRESIDENT
ADDRESS: P O BOX 12
CITY/ST/ZIP/CO: BASYE, VA 22810-
X OFFICER X DIRECTOR
NAME: WILLIAM B MARTIN
TITLE: SECRETARY
ADDRESS: 10417 JORDAN PARKWAY
CITY/ST/ZIP/CO: HOPEWELL, VA 23860-
I AFFIRM THAT THE INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THIS ELECTRONIC REPORT IS ACCURATE AND
COMPLETE AS OF THE DATE BELOW AND THAT I AM LEGALLY AUTHORIZED TO SIGN THIS REPORT.
/s/ WAYNE D ALEXANDER
SIGNATURE OF DIRECTOR/OFFICER
LISTED IN THIS REPORT
WAYNE D ALEXANDER,
PRESIDENT
PRINTED NAME AND CORPORATE
TITLE
10/3/2011
DATE
It is a Class 1 misdemeanor for any person to sign a document, which includes this electronic record, that is false in any material
respect with the intent that the document be delivered to the Commission for filing.



Creekside: SCC ID NO 04656609

SCC eFile
(6/10)
2011 ANNUAL REPORT
COMMONWEALTH OF VIRGINIA
STATE CORPORATION COMMISSION
211508627
1.) CORPORATION NAME:
CREEKSIDE OWNERS' ASSOCIATION
2.) VA REGISTERED AGENT NAME AND OFFICE ADDRESS:
DIRECTOR
WAYNE D. ALEXANDER
1518 ORKNEY GRADE
BASYE, VA 22810
3.) CITY OR COUNTY OF VA REGISTERED OFFICE:
SHENANDOAH COUNTY
4.) STATE OR COUNTRY OF INCORPORATION:
VA
DUE DATE: 5/31/2011
SCC ID NO: 04656609
5.) STOCK INFORMATION
CLASS AUTHORIZED
6.) PRINCIPAL OFFICE ADDRESS:
ADDRESS: P O BOX 12
CITY/ST/ZIP: BASYE, VA 22810-
7.) DIRECTORS AND PRINCIPAL OFFICERS: All directors and principal officers must be listed. An individual
may be designated as both a director and an officer.
X OFFICER X DIRECTOR
NAME: WAYNE D ALEXANDER
TITLE: PRESIDENT
ADDRESS: PO BOX 12
CITY/ST/ZIP/CO: BASYE, VA 22810-
X OFFICER DIRECTOR
NAME: STEPHEN C MAGUIGAN
TITLE: VICE PRESIDENT
ADDRESS: PO BOX 12
CITY/ST/ZIP/CO: BASYE, VA 22810-
X OFFICER DIRECTOR
NAME: JOYCE G SAGER
TITLE: SECRETARY
ADDRESS: P. O. BOX 12
CITY/ST/ZIP/CO: BASYE, VA 22810-
I AFFIRM THAT THE INFORMATION CONTAINED IN THIS ELECTRONIC REPORT IS ACCURATE AND
COMPLETE AS OF THE DATE BELOW AND THAT I AM LEGALLY AUTHORIZED TO SIGN THIS REPORT.
/s/ WAYNE D ALEXANDER
SIGNATURE OF DIRECTOR/OFFICER
LISTED IN THIS REPORT
WAYNE D ALEXANDER,
PRESIDENT
PRINTED NAME AND CORPORATE
TITLE
4/27/2011
DATE
It is a Class 1 misdemeanor for any person to sign a document, which includes this electronic record, that is false in any material
respect with the intent that the document be delivered to the Commission for filing.


----------



## imetin

*What's going on at Creekside Village?*

Hi,
I own at Creekside as well.  Got the same letter from Patriot Vacations back in October, called the number and left a message.  Nobody bothered to call back.  Does anyone know when/if there is a meeting for Creekside owners?
We went thru a similar thing last year and had a phone conversation with somebody offering a “deal” but didn’t go for it.  I’d like to find out what’s going on there now.


----------



## chalethighbummed

*Sold our Chalet High week 2 years ago*

All,

My wife and I were Chalet High South timeshare owners.  Back a few years ago, about the time this thread got started, we received the phone calls and letters about selling our time shareshare back for this other type of vacation bank thing.  I created an account in this BBS at the time and followed the thread.  I also started trying to sell my timeshare.  Of course no one would buy it but there were several companies that were willing to take it off my hands for a price.  The prices ranged from $1000 up to $4000+.  I think the "out" offered by Chalet High was around $2500 if I remember right. Most of the companies wanted about $1700. 

I eventually went with a company called "My Timeshare Rescue".  They were $1000.  They sent me up some forms to have filled out and notorized.  I did this and sent the papers back along with a check for $1000 (I think it was actually $950 or something to not quite be 1000).  I did this in early 2010.  

I have made it through 2 years of not going to my timeshare, or paying on it, or hearing anything about it.  My credit score is fine and we have not recieved any calls from collection agencies.  In other words, after 2 years, the money we spent must have worked.  

Although we did not really want to pay $1000 to get out of the timeshare, at the time we thought it was the best move for us, and still do.  I have not posted until now in case I was scammed.  I didn't want other people to be scammed with me.  But again, after 2 years of not hearing anything from Chalet High, I don't think it was a scam.

I hope this helps anyone else trying to get out of their timeshare.


----------



## GeorgeGarman

*First Annual General Meeting*

It looks like our pressure is working! 
This is the first I received any kind of Board of Directors notes. I received them in Nov. from the May 15 BoD. They are looking for a new BoD member since one resigned (at the July 17 BoD meeting), unfortunately, the deadline for applying was Sept 30! This is ALL according to the information in the packet I received, though it did include what appeared to be an application.
The packet includes the bylaws and other relevant information.

"The 1st Annual Meeting of the Association will be hel on Saturday, December 15, 2012 at 11:00 AM in the Mt. Jackson Firehouse, Mt. Jackson VA. At this meeting the membership will elect a Board Member to a one year term to serve out the BoD position vacated by the resignation of the initially elected Vice-President."

Also included is the information for one applicant, Robert Williams.


----------



## ezskier

*Update*

The owners of Chalet High have asserted their rights after contentious owners meetings in late 2011 and early 2012.  The new Chalet High Owners Association (CHOA) Board of Directors has hired a new professional timeshare management company SPM Resorts.  CHOA is on its way to getting its house in order and updating its units. The new web site is www.chalethigh.org.


----------



## Ubil

*Anything new on Creekside Village?*

I just noticed that Tripadvisor no longer lists Creekside Village reviews.  Is there anything new?


----------



## BearsFan315

*Chalet High*

Well we are scheduled  to visit and stay in a few weeks, so when I am up there I will see what is going on and what has changed.

I do like hte new website, email updates we receive, and the communication we get from not only the owners association but the manangement company as well.  I ahve received more info and communications from them in the last 6-8 months then i have from Chalet High in the past 6+ year combined !!

Hopefully this is the way it is going UPHILL !!  Moving Onward & Forward...

One can hope and dream... correct ??


----------



## Concerned Also

*Chalet High Updates?*

Can anyone who has recently gone there or had contact with the management/staff provide any information as to what has or is going on. Also do you believe it is getting better or is going to.

Thanks


----------



## BearsFan315

*Recent Visit & Stay . . .*

We recently visited and stayed at Chalet High, during our Owned week #28 this July.

Things are vastly looking on the Up n Up !!  I was really impressed with how they have done some updating and change overs.  The Check In is now located in the Building under Hot Plates Cafe, check in as an Owner was a Breeze, in & out in a flash.  The changes to the Fitness center are nice, now have WiFi there which is a plus  Still no wifi at the units :/

Lady at the Pool was a Beotch, but everyone else was very nice !!

Looks like they are changing over from Cable to Satellite.. not sure if this is a perk or not.  Unit was clean, grounds were clean.  Had to call maintenance for an issue, and they were there in minutes, addressed the concern and VERY PLEASANT and PERSONABLE !!

We had access to the indoor pool, outdoor pool, and lake area. 

Overall I would have to say things are on the move in the RIGHT direction, maintenance and upkeep has improved, can see some of the improvements going on, were actually MORE people staying on hte resort then we have sen in the past couple years we have gone up to stay.

We do miss the activities from the past i.e. the art n crafts (t-shirts, bags, etc..) as well as the ICe Cream Socials, and the Cook-outs.  talking with the staff they hope to get all that back once they get the numbers back in owners and travelers to justify it all !!  Looking good !! Hope it continues to MOVE in the RIGHT Direction...


----------



## Concerned Also

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tomhaney66

I have been told that the people doing their maintainance ripped them off and they need $1700 from each owner to recover!!
They are adding over a $100 interest each month that I don't pay and will soon turn me over to a collection agency.
I just want out but after reading this thread it appears it isn't that easy.
I'm having a hard time recently and don't know that I can afford a lawyer.
This has me scared. What can I do?


----------



## BearsFan315

*Here on Vacation...*

Well I am here on the resort, Chalet High...

I am glad to say that I can actually SEE PROGRESS !!  they have been doing great things here. Lot of maintenance and work going on.  All New Faces, which are friendly and open to conversate.  Not saying all is well, but it is nice to see the resort heading in a positive direction.  

I too have been asked to front some money to catch up...  They jacked to maintenance fees to help build a reserve, so from $550 to $695.  all the money they are asking $1700 is in regards to the 3 year overhaul plan.  THey are going to rework all the building exteriors.  Roof, walls, structure, etc... seal all the leaky roofs, repair rotting wood, and repaint entire exteriors.  the one section that has been completed looks REALLY nice. NEW & FRESH.  this is a 3 year plan. then they will evaluate doing the interiors of all the units in the next phase.  so figure in another 3 years they will be asking for the same.  this time to put in new flooring, paint, appliances, furnishings.

Figure there are 76 Units and 51 Prospective Owners per unit, so a Grand Total of about 3876 Prospective Owners POSSIBLE for Chalet High. figure one week is maintained by the Owners Assoc for Routine Maintenance and service. Typical for most all resorts, if not 2 weeks.  The project Phase One is about $2.2 Mil and if they are asking EACH owner to pay $1700 that means there are only about $1250 ACTIVE Owners out there, putting the Owner Ration at about 32%.  the Phase Two is expected to cost a little more then Phase One. and if there are LESS owners than the cost will increase !!  so figure Phase two will run Owners about $2000 each.

Some of you know Patriot Resorts who BOUGHT out some owners and sold them into a pool share.  My understanding is that Patriot Resorts is now in Bankruptcy and that hopefully in the end those units will be turned back over to Chalet High Owners Association.  

Seems the plan is that ONCE all the WORK is COMPLETED they will go into a RESALE Phase and try to sell the units to NEW Prospective Owners to fill the resort back up and turn it around.  Granted this is great, but how long do we have to wait and how much will it cost US to manage and run the resort until they can RESALE and get the Active Owner Rate back up above 60%.  figure at that point the Maintenance Fees will stable out and possibly drop since the load will be more distributed amongst a larger number of owners.

So How Much, How Long...
   Sorry not made of money and not an investor so it hurts...
Seems that the Management Company SPM wants the owners to FOOT the bill and pay to renovate and turn the resort around, so they are taking no risk and no investment in the resort.  If it fails they lose the resort, no money out of their pockets, it all comes out of Ours !!!


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Resort map?*

Does anyone have a resort map for Chalet High?  You know, a map that shows which units are where and whether they are 3BR, 2BR, etc.  If so, could you post it?


----------



## BearsFan315

Actually I have an older map of Chalet High, nothing has changed in 20 years on that end...  it DOES NOT tell 2 or 3 bedroom, not even sure it tells you which units are where !!

have to dig it out of the dust and look at it.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Any update on the progress of renovations?*

Are there any Chalet High owners who can update us on the progress of renovations at the resort?


----------



## BearsFan315

They are well under way, best way to see and keep tabs on the happenings in to check out the facebook page. this is the owners money hard at work.  each of the surviving owners.  

this is phase one, phase 2 is coming with a cost... 

maybe one day the resort will turn around, but at almost $700 a year in maintenance fees for no activities, events, etc... really hard to swallow !!

They are looking better, but structurally ?? original buildings are pretty old !!


----------

